# Audio Breakups/Dropouts on HD and/or SD Channels



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey all:

In an attempt to try and determine if there is a pattern to these issues, it might make sense for everybody to post their particular situation using the format below. This may show a pattern that the postings on 5 or 6 different threads aren't showing too well:

*Problem Channels:* 70-79 (MPEG2)
*Model:* HR20-700S
*Software Version: * drops on both 0x168 & 0x17D
*Problem Tuner: * 1
*Audio Output: * HDMI
*Internal Temp: * 105-110
*Avg Signal 101deg: * 95
*Avg Signal 110deg: * 95
*Avg Signal 119deg:* 97
*Avg Signal 99deg:* 80
*Avg Signal 103deg:* 88 
*Technician Visit: * 6/26 (dish alignment) & Saturday, 7/14
*Problem Started: * about a month ago
*Notes: * Removing B-band converter did not help. Checking signal strength seems to help for a little while.
*Going Insane Yet?: * Not quite yet, but getting close.


----------



## bobcpa (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the same issues. It seems that channels 70 - 79 more often than not. For instance, last night I was watching the 2007 World Series of Poker on ESPN2. Pixelation and audio dropouts made the show almost unwatchable. If I switched to the SD ESPN2, these issues disappered.

Also, in the past, I experienced the same issues all over the channel spectrum, and not just the HD channels. Signal strenght is continuously in the high 80's and 90s. No line of sight issues.


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

How do I quickly tell which tuner my receiver is using when watching a program?


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

I'm at the point that if the program isn't being shown in HD, then I just record it on the SD feed. I've had far fewer problems with the SD Locals.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

LR308er said:


> How do I quickly tell which tuner my receiver is using when watching a program?


if you have your BBCs installed, switch to ch 499. It will list "1" or "2" in the message.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I am having the same problem lately. It is almost like D* is doing something with the Sat more than it is my dish. My signal is fine. No trees in line for the 101 sat and most of those channels have problems for and hour every other day or so.

I also lost all of my OTA channels about a week ago. They were in the 50%-70% range and now only give me a little blip of 25% then they are gone when checked.

Edit: The problem has lasted all this weekend and into Monday. 
Seems to be almost all the time now.


----------



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

Problem channels: All OTA and 72-79
Version: 0x168
Model: 100
Internal Temp: 98
Tuner: 1
All sats range 90+ except for Satellite 101, Transponder 2, Tuner 1 is 70%
HDMI
Problem started approx 2 weeks ago

Issues: Audio dropouts lasting anywhere between 0-5 sec coinciding with pixelization/picture freeze-up


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> Hey all:
> 
> In an attempt to try and determine if there is a pattern to these issues, it might make sense for everybody to post their particular situation using the format below. This may show a pattern that the postings on 5 or 6 different threads aren't showing too well:
> 
> ...


UPDATE: Tech came out and recommended replacement of the box. It is being shipped from DTV. Will probably get a refurbished unit.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> if you have your BBCs installed, switch to ch 499. It will list "1" or "2" in the message.


Unless you lock a tuner in to record, I believe the HR20 alternates tuners as you change channels.

If this is still the case with all the s/w updates, the tuner it uses when you tune to 499 will be the opposite one from the one that you were last using.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I've tried changing channels using 499 to see what tunner I am on and can't really say how to make it end up on one or the other. Seems it wouldn't be easy to force it to be on tunner 1 or 2 for any kind of test. Maybe there is a trick to make this work?

I noticed this problem (Pixelation and audio drops) on the Discovery Science and the Millitary channels today. On July 4th I saw it on the History channel and some of the SD channels. 

Is this something wrong with the D* signal or is it the box. Is everyone having this problem? Sometimes it is bad enough that I can't watch the channel it is happening on. If I wait until later in the day I can go back to the channel in question and watch it with no problem or very few problems. Other times the same channel has no problems at all.

Edit: Watching channel 265 A&E this afternoon and it doesn't have the problem. I really think this is a problem from the D* signal.


----------



## bobcpa (Jan 8, 2007)

As I have said in another reply, I believe that this has nothing to do with the box. I get the same audio dropouts/pixelation on another tv in my house hooked up to an H20 (non DVR) box.

Kmkraft....out of all due respect to the technician that recommended a new box, I anticipate that you will be disappointed. Let us know what happens


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

> Kmkraft....out of all due respect to the technician that recommended a new box, I anticipate that you will be disappointed. Let us know what happens


I know  its all I have to go on at this point. I'm figuring the problem will be there with the new box as well. In that case, I'll send the new one back and keep my original box with my recordings.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

Mine started about 3-4 weeks ago (shortly after latest software download). Had a tech come out 7/13 and of course it would not happen while he was here. He checked the signals from both lines and both were fine. He suggested changing the dish from AT9 to Slimline (does this make sense?). Of course day after tech leaves it starts again.

I hope everyone having this problem posts here so we can get someone's attention at D*.

This really sucks. If this was prime tv season, I would be a lot madder.

Problem Channels: 0-79 (MPEG2)
Model: HR20-700S
Software Version: 0x168
Problem Tuner: At first I though it was one tuner but now I think it might be both based on channel 499 test. One thing is for sure, it is only one tuner at a time as when it happens I can lock that tuner in by pressing Record and change to another channel in the 70's and be fine.
Audio Output: HDMI
Internal Temp: 109 (I installed a chill mat to no avail)
Avg Signal 101deg: 92
Avg Signal 110deg: 94
Avg Signal 119deg: 93
Avg Signal 99deg: 87
Avg Signal 103deg: 71 
Technician Visit: 7/13 suggested changing to Slimline dish
Problem Started: about a month ago
Notes: Chill mat no help. Checking signal strength does not help.


----------



## markmicallef (Jul 14, 2007)

I've noticed audio dropouts on several different channels. Audio drops out through 
Onkyo surround sound system(w/optical cable) and through the TV (w/ HDMI)

Info:

Optical audio cables 
HR20-100
Software 0x168 
Dolby Digital: On

Mark Micallef
Chino, CA

___________________________
HR20-100 | Mitsubishi 52" 1080 DLP | Onkyo Receiver | Klipsch front speakers | Bose Rear speakers | Polk Audio Sub | Tripp-Lite UPS
Sony SAT60 in Bedroom


----------



## ldmth44 (Dec 15, 2006)

THEY'RE BACK...!!! After a couple of days without any issues, the sound dropouts and pixelation issues are back on channels 70 through 79. Tech was out on Monday, 7/9. He secured alignment on dish, checked all connections, and checked receiver setup, which I verified. Tech was professional and polite. Signal strengths are excellent, in the high 90's, but issues popping up again. CSR's at D* have no clue. What is going on?


----------



## ldmth44 (Dec 15, 2006)

FAIW, D* sending out a replacement HR20 this week. Will see what happens...!

Inquiring about replacing AT9 dish with new AU9 Slimline.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I just adjusted my dish and my signal is in the hight 90's also. Still getting the pixelation and audio drop outs on most of the SD channels. The HD channels are not a problem for me at this time.

I really don't want to have another dumb installer come out. Last one left half the nuts on the dish loose! Funny thing is that I hacked up my little 18" dish to get the 110 and the 119 sats because of the trees and that one is working great.

Post on that one:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=946459&postcount=146


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 11, 2007)

Audio dropouts seem to be status quo for some undetermined number of HR20 users. My HR20 works very well, yet that's the only issue that has persisted throughout the past 10 months. And it's also what keeps the HR20 from being a pretty good piece of gear, at least in our house. For sports, not a biggie, but for Grey's Anatomy...disaster.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont get the dropouts, i get the audio breakups(crackle as i call it) it happens on any channel. This is only on the one HR20 though the one that doesnt have the optical cable, just the HDMI. I do have a feeling i know what the problem is though. The one without surround sound goes directly to the TV with the HDMI(DD is off) and the TV outputs audio to a regular stereo using Left and Right audio cables. (hey any speakers are better than the TV's right?) I think there may be some transition problem there, cause i never got the crackle before i hooked up the tv to the stereo. I did get a crackle once with my xbox360 as well but thats another story.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

I want to correct my earlier note. The "view signal meters" definitely temporarily solves the problem. Tonight I was getting audio drops on ESPN every 3 seconds. Viewing the signal meters stopped it.

If someone has a theory or explanation for this I would love to hear it.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

UTVLamented said:


> I want to correct my earlier note. The "view signal meters" definitely temporarily solves the problem. Tonight I was getting audio drops on ESPN every 3 seconds. Viewing the signal meters stopped it.
> 
> If someone has a theory or explanation for this I would love to hear it.


i'll try to repeat that on my system tonight. About how long does it makes things better before the drops start again?


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm not convinced the HR20s are totally responsible for audio and/or video dropouts. I was getting occasional audio dropouts watching freeview channels through my HR20. On a lark, I decided I'd see if the same thing happens watching the same channel(s) on my TV's own tuner. Sure enough, I'd notice the same dropouts with the TV's tuner as I was noticing with the HR20's tuner. 

The Tonight Show with Leno was doing this odd "picture freezes but audio continues" thing almost every night at a certain point in the show. I assumed it was a buffer flow point or some other coincidental timing error of the HR20 while recording. Of course eventually I stayed up and simply watched Leno live on my TV through the TV's tuner. Sure enough that same flaw appeared on the freeview signal through my TV. It's clearly something happening at the broadcast source and not within my HR20.

Your audio dropouts may be for wholely different reasons, but I don't assume the source material is perfect anymore.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> i'll try to repeat that on my system tonight. About how long does it makes things better before the drops start again?


It varies from minutes to hours.

Has anyone with this problem changed from AT9 to Slimline and found that solved their problem?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

UTVLamented said:


> It varies from minutes to hours.
> 
> Has anyone with this problem changed from AT9 to Slimline and found that solved their problem?


I'm using an AT-9 and do not have the problem. (no drop-outs). I tried some specific steps someone else suggested would cause the symptom to appear and I can't get it to happen. Wish I could be of more help on this one, but I just can't get it to replicate the problem. (maybe it's because I don't have MPEG-4, but others reported the problem on HD MPEG-2 and even SD.)


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

hasan said:


> I'm using an AT-9 and do not have the problem. (no drop-outs). I tried some specific steps someone else suggested would cause the symptom to appear and I can't get it to happen. Wish I could be of more help on this one, but I just can't get it to replicate the problem. (maybe it's because I don't have MPEG-4, but others reported the problem on HD MPEG-2 and even SD.)


I also am using the AT-9 my local MPEG-4 channels have been very solid very few audio drop outs and video breakups.
Now my MPEG-2 channels are a different story way to many drop outs and video break ups just like the others and just for the last month. 
Signal strengths are good no trees.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything from Earl on this issue? Seems like its a pretty common problem that a lot of subscribers are having.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

This is a very strange problem, I'm sure interested in what turns out to be the cause. So many people report it, I'm frustrated that I can't reproduce it.


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

Audio dropouts has been repoted on numerous other threads. Many of us have found that rewinding several seconds (i.e. pressing Review once) so you are viewing from the buffer "solves" the problem instantly. So that proves the signal is coming through and getting recorded to the hard drive fine, its something wrong in the live output.

Doesn't matter what CE or national release I'm on, I still get it on random channels on random days.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

mine gets recorded to the hard drive with the drops. I was able to repeat the dropout for the service technician, by going back and listening to it multiple times.


----------



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

Me too. I've got the dropouts watching live and HD recordings.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

Southpaw said:


> Me too. I've got the dropouts watching live and HD recordings.


Same here dropouts live and recorded.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

upnorth said:


> Same here dropouts live and recorded.


Same here, live and recorded. I removed the BBC from the offending tuner to see if that helps, but I don't hold much hope.


----------



## mikereznm (Jul 11, 2007)

Would'nt you know it. I scheduled a tech repair call last week for audio drop/pixelation problem on my hr-20. they're due out today( drive time to the rez 5 hrs. round trip from Albuquerque). Now the quandary, everything has been working find starting last night and so far this morning. Do I cancel service call or go ahead and let the tech check out system? All I've got to show him is recorded shows on 242 USA, 71 SHOHD, & 81 CBSW with the above mentioned problem. Help.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Tired the signal meter thing during an SD program today. It didn't help at all.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

mikereznm said:


> Would'nt you know it. I scheduled a tech repair call last week for audio drop/pixelation problem on my hr-20. they're due out today( drive time to the rez 5 hrs. round trip from Albuquerque). Now the quandary, everything has been working find starting last night and so far this morning. Do I cancel service call or go ahead and let the tech check out system? All I've got to show him is recorded shows on 242 USA, 71 SHOHD, & 81 CBSW with the above mentioned problem. Help.


Same thing happened to me. Tech wound up checking the signal strength on the two lines (all fine) and left recommending if I see it again that they change the dish to Slimline. Of course the problem returned the day after the tech left.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

using the slimline dish here with the same problems. only on the 70's hd channels. irritating.


----------



## rabit ears (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a HR20-100 with audio dropouts on both MPEG-4 and MPEG-2 stations. Dropouts occur on both recorded and "live" showings. Same showing on HR10-250 had no dropouts on the same show.

Ordered a replacement HR20-700 to eliminate dropouts and buzz sound (I refuse to stuff toilet paper into the card slot to eliminate the buzz - no matter how high tech that solution may sound). Hr-20-700 arrived last week and was DOA from JaBil. Awaiting a second replacement to see if problems are solved.


----------



## mikereznm (Jul 11, 2007)

UTVLamented said:


> Same thing happened to me. Tech wound up checking the signal strength on the two lines (all fine) and left recommending if I see it again that they change the dish to Slimline. Of course the problem returned the day after the tech left.


The gods are playing with me again. Started up again this afternoon only this time all hd channels(70's) as well as all local feeds from Abq. Called D**TV and scheduled another service call for this week and suprise,suprise wasn't told on first call that since I don't have a service contract with them that my service call will be 70.00 even if it's a defective hr20. Finally settled for a 5.99 monthly contract and a one time 14.95 service call to run until I die are until the Earth stops spinning on it's axis. Hell for all I know the contract will be passed on to my daughter. I am so so sorry that I switched to D**TV from D**h. Any recourse that anyone out there knows of?
Just kidding on the contract/daughter thing, my 2 yr. commitment expires in about 12 mos. so if I can't recoup the 70.00 it will be a wash.


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

Interesting that so many of you get the audio dropouts even on recordings. Sounds like a different problem than what many others (including me) have seen - where its only on live tv.


----------



## smitchell24 (Sep 22, 2005)

I keep getting several "video" dropouts while watching HD channels! The audio continues, but the screen goes black for less than a second & it continues to happen periodically. Anyone else experiencing that or have any possible resolution? I have 2 HR-20's a 100 & 700 & it occurs on both, especially when viewing ESPN Sportscenter! Extremely annoying!

Steve


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

smitchell24 said:


> I keep getting several "video" dropouts while watching HD channels! The audio continues, but the screen goes black for less than a second & it continues to happen periodically. Anyone else experiencing that or have any possible resolution? I have 2 HR-20's a 100 & 700 & it occurs on both, especially when viewing ESPN Sportscenter! Extremely annoying!
> 
> Steve


See: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91820


----------



## 84jeepjohn (Jun 14, 2007)

Well at least I'm not alone 

I've had problems on the HR-20 and HD box and a SD box.
My son's SD box just flat out quit from Thurs till Mon then I got channels back on it.

The HD box will just pixalate ALL the time

HR-20 will pixalate and drop sound all the time too, but It will not keep both tunners working it's been saying tunner 1 serching for sig.

Tech is comming out today, and of course most of the problems have gone away.

I wonder if this is D* 's way of getting back at all of us who got the HD DVR upgrade for $19.99??????


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

84jeepjohn said:


> Well at least I'm not alone
> 
> I've had problems on the HR-20 and HD box and a SD box.
> My son's SD box just flat out quit from Thurs till Mon then I got channels back on it.
> ...


I paid $300 for my HR20 and have the problem so it's not how much you paid for it.:eek2:


----------



## mikereznm (Jul 11, 2007)

84jeepjohn said:


> Well at least I'm not alone
> 
> I've had problems on the HR-20 and HD box and a SD box.
> My son's SD box just flat out quit from Thurs till Mon then I got channels back on it.
> ...


Tech just left here. Checked all the fittings, Checked cables for grounding, alignment, positioning,signal strength,etc.,etc. Pronounced that it's the HR20 that is causing the pix/audio problems. He called and is having another one shipped fedex to arrive in 2 or 3 days. I'm not holding my breath that this will be the fix... then again I guess I am.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

mikereznm said:


> Tech just left here. Checked all the fittings, Checked cables for grounding, alignment, positioning,signal strength,etc.,etc. Pronounced that it's the HR20 that is causing the pix/audio problems. He called and is having another one shipped fedex to arrive in 2 or 3 days. I'm not holding my breath that this will be the fix... then again I guess I am.


Please be sure to let us know what happens.


----------



## mikereznm (Jul 11, 2007)

bret4 said:


> Please be sure to let us know what happens.


Will do. Question, since not everyone is having this problem, should those of us that are compare serial #'s? Possible bad run? Or am I just grasping for straws?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mikereznm said:


> Will do. Question, since not everyone is having this problem, should those of us that are compare serial #'s? Possible bad run? Or am I just grasping for straws?


Probably a blind alley. There are so many other confounding variables, I doubt it is a "production run" issue. We can only hope there is a "magic bullet" out there somewhere that will address the issue(s).

I would first run down the following:

HDMI vs Component
MPEG2 vs MPEG4
Display Models (your TV)
Sound Connection (HDMI vs Optical)
If using HT amp, what kind of audio/video connection)
HD vs SD

All these have to be considered (in combination...and that's a LOT of testing) before the problem can be isolated...and the HR20 may or may not be causing the problem. This IS a tough one!


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

hasan said:


> Probably a blind alley. There are so many other confounding variables, I doubt it is a "production run" issue. We can only hope there is a "magic bullet" out there somewhere that will address the issue(s).
> 
> I would first run down the following:
> 
> ...


My HR20 was running fine for 8 months with all of those variables remaining constant. It is only the past month this started. I am removing BBC's one at a time, I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

UTVLamented said:


> My HR20 was running fine for 8 months with all of those variables remaining constant. It is only the past month this started. I am removing BBC's one at a time, I'll let you know how I make out.


You bet, I should have mentioned the BBC...I got a bad one myself.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

What is funny is how the HR20 shows a perfect signal on the transponders relating to the channels that I am having a problem with. When having pixelation and audio drops I have checked the signal on the transponder for that channel and found no loss or change in signal strength in the HR20.

I would think the HR20 would show some change in signal strength if the problem was outside the HR20 itself. To me this would lead me to start thinking the problem is inside the HR20 programing or in some part just after where it samples the signal strength from the Sat's. Maybe something in the way in converts the signal to a picture. 

That said I wonder if something in the last update of about a month ago had something to do with this problem? Could be that some HR20's are more sensitive to whatever it was they did. That is if they did change something that would cause this problem. Only being on the inside at D* software development would answer that.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

mikereznm said:


> Will do. Question, since not everyone is having this problem, should those of us that are compare serial #'s? Possible bad run? Or am I just grasping for straws?


I think we should think about doing something like that by next week sometime if we don't hear that replacement HR20's are helping the problem. It will most likely not show anything as hasan said. But not showing anything would also show that it has nothing to do with it. One more thing to check off the list.


----------



## ldmth44 (Dec 15, 2006)

As per previous posts ( see posts #15 and #16), I received the replacement 
HR20-700C today. Will give iit a go and see what happens. (Replaces HR20-700S).


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

bret4 said:


> I think we should think about doing something like that by next week sometime if we don't hear that replacement HR20's are helping the problem. It will most likely not show anything as hasan said. But not showing anything would also show that it has nothing to do with it. One more thing to check off the list.


Yep, that's precisely what I was getting at. I wasn't advocating one thing over another, simply trying to point out it is a complex problem and looking at it without considering interactions is not going to result in a fix, except by blind dumb luck (and I've needed that on more than one occasion. )


----------



## chksmithcis (Jun 19, 2007)

Thought I would get into this thread. Received my first HR20-700S on July 10. No problems when the tech was here and left. The unit was tuned to 76 and no dropouts. Changed the channel to an MPEG-4 local after the tech left and immediately starting having pop and crackles along with dropouts. Went back to 76 and experienced problem.

Any channel that outputs a 'digital' Dolby signal has a problem. All my OTA that output DD or what my receiver decodes as Pro Logic II has dropouts and pops. Disabling DD at the HR20 does nothing. Dropouts and pops heard through tv speakers and audio receiver.

Standard Definition channels from DTV have no issues. Picture quality is flawless.

Called tech support, described the problem, they are baffled and send a new receiver. Installed the new receiver (HR20-700 refurb) on July 16. Same problem only the dropouts and pops are selective now. Some DD channels are not experiencing the problem, but most are. KQED channel 9 HD OTA here in NorCal was causing problems with the first receiver, but not the second. All the other KQED OTA digital channels have the problem. CBS HD (81 and MPEG-4 local work perfect; OTA has the dropouts. The refurb unit had 0X179 loaded when it arrived.

A tech arrived today (7/17) and is baffled at the problem. Another unit is coming 7/18 or 7/19.

I am very tempted to send all units back to DTV and have my Sony HD-200 re-activated and go back to the SD Samsung TiVo.

Signed,

Frustrated in San Jose


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

another thread that is pretty active on this issue. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1010089#post1010089

I'm tracking both these threads daily. maybe we should all make change our signatures to show the problems we are having and the things we have tried to fix them. that way, its easy to see what worked and what didn't for individual people, instead of trying to scour through the threads. just a thought.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

on the phone with customer service. when/if you call in, you can tell the agent that this is a "audio issue, receiver HR20-700". This has been flagged as an "alert issue" in their system. this might help escalate the problem and get DTV working on a fix.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

bret4 said:


> I think we should think about doing something like that by next week sometime if we don't hear that replacement HR20's are helping the problem. It will most likely not show anything as hasan said. But not showing anything would also show that it has nothing to do with it. One more thing to check off the list.


I have had my HR20-700 since Sept of 2006 with no issue like this until about a month ago about the time 0X168 came out hmmm.???


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm getting audio dropouts, severe audio stuttering, lip synch slightly off on channels lately, pixelation, and everything else on both HD and even SD stations, and, on all receivers. I have 2 HR20's which I record on and watch daily and on my R-10, I only watch FOX news while I'm computing. But, have noticed audio dropouts even on the R-10. Is DTV doing something with the satellites maybe? I've been debating on calling them to complain, but they empathize and nothing gets fixed.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> I'm getting audio dropouts, severe audio stuttering, lip synch slightly off on channels lately, pixelation, and everything else on both HD and even SD stations, and, on all receivers. I have 2 HR20's which I record on and watch daily and on my R-10, I only watch FOX news while I'm computing. But, have noticed audio dropouts even on the R-10. Is DTV doing something with the satellites maybe? I've been debating on calling them to complain, but they empathize and nothing gets fixed.


this seems pretty severe. i'm sure you have checked your signal strengths. are they all in the 80s and 90s?


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

after some extensive testing this morning, here's my latest:

1. old box with new BBCs. 
a. audio drops with both coax cables connected to sat1 input
b. no audio drops with either coax cable connected to sat2 input

2. new box with new BBCs.
a. no audio drops with either coax cable connected to sat1 input
b. no audio drops with either coax cable connected to sat2 input

I'll keep watching for another couple of hours to make sure I don't have any audio drops. Again, this is just my case, and I realize others have luck with new BBCs and the "old box". Just wasn't happening for me.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I talked to D* today and they are set me up with a service call for this weekend. I'll let everyone know here what he finds if anything.

D* said the the service person would have an HR20 on the truck to replace my HR20 if he thinks it needs to be replaced. The are not charging me for the service call.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

upnorth said:


> I have had my HR20-700 since Sept of 2006 with no issue like this until about a month ago about the time 0X168 came out hmmm.???


I am really thinking on the same lines as you when it comes to the HR20. Maybe some HR20's use chips that are just a little different some how and that 168 update doesn't work so great with them. Wish there was a way to download an update say from 2 months ago just to test that idea. Of course that wouldn't explain the problems with units other than the HR20.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

I have gone 3 days with tuner 1 BBC removed and have not seen pixelation. However, I don't watch enough TV during the week for this to be conclusive. I'll have a better feel for this after the weekend.

Like some posters above, I also suspect a possible software problem. Why so many reports starting in the past month for units that were great since Fall? Why does "view signal strength" make it go away temporarily? I really hope D* is aware of and looking into this.


----------



## 84jeepjohn (Jun 14, 2007)

I had a tech come out the other day, and I think we pinpointed at least a few of my problems.

1. My HDDVR: Some of the splice connectors uses during the install were bad and had to be replaced. So far no problems on this TV now 

2. My HD box: getting a new one sent out for separate reasons (remotes will not work. BUT it's not pixalating)  should be here today.

3. My SD box:.......... I have no clue. It was not working at all for 4 days (searching for sig) and then the day before the tech came out it started working.

4. The tech "did" mention the concrete may not have fully set before he mounted the dish. On the little level in the pole it was not exactly "on center" so that may have been part of it.


So far I'm not having any problems, but I'll chime in if I do.


----------



## mikereznm (Jul 11, 2007)

hasan said:


> Yep, that's precisely what I was getting at. I wasn't advocating one thing over another, simply trying to point out it is a complex problem and looking at it without considering interactions is not going to result in a fix, except by blind dumb luck (and I've needed that on more than one occasion. )


Interesting article that describes the same problems that we seem to be having with our HR20's. tvpredictions.com, article: Getting Disillusioned With HDTV. 7/19/07.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

UTVLamented said:


> I have gone 3 days with tuner 1 BBC removed and have not seen pixelation. However, I don't watch enough TV during the week for this to be conclusive. I'll have a better feel for this after the weekend.
> 
> Like some posters above, I also suspect a possible software problem. Why so many reports starting in the past month for units that were great since Fall? Why does "view signal strength" make it go away temporarily? I really hope D* is aware of and looking into this.


I tried the view signal strength and it didn't help for me. The other day I was watching a show with pixelation and audio drops. I checked what tunner I was on and changed channels to get the same channel on the other tunner. On tunner 1 it seemed that the pixelation would take a minute for the problems to start. On tunner 2, on the same channel, it would take 5 or more minutes for the problems to start. Once they started they were just as bad on tunner one and two.

Anyhow, I wonder if your checking the signal strength would switch tunners on the channel you were watching? If so, maybe one tunner takes longer for the problem to happen or maybe one of your tunners just works better than the other. Who can know? This problem is so odd I wonder if they will ever fix it?


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Sep 14, 2006)

I have been having pixelation problems on channels 70 to 79, since the 5 LNB dish was installed...Today, I climbed up on the roof to make sure the installer had tightened all of the RG6 cable connections.....it turns out that the 4 connections coming from the dish to the grounding block, were all loose....I easly unscrewed them by hand, put silicone compound on the threads to prevent moisture getting in, then, reconnecting them, tighten them with a small wrench, being careful not to overtighten. The 4 cable connections that lead from the grounding block to the inside of the house, were all loose....I repeated the above procedure. I touched the LNB's with my finger and they moved....all 4 nuts that attach the LNB's to the dish arm, were so loose that I could turn them by hand....not good....I used a screw driver and ajustable wrench to tighten them back down.
I tightened the 2 loose cables that connect the LNB's, to each other. 
For the past 14 hours, I have been watching movies from channels 70-79, with no pixelation or audio drop outs, even as it was raining for 2 hours.
The installer was young and I have never seen anyone install a dish that fast....now I know why but I also remember some, "going too fast", mistakes of my youth....All is well that ends well.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Sep 14, 2006)

After 16 hours, the pixelation and audio drop outs came back for 11 seconds, in one movie, on channel 74, then went away....perhaps this was not a 100% fix but I am sure that tightening the RG6 connections helped a lot, at least until Directv can find and fix the problem.

Peace


----------



## bobcpa (Jan 8, 2007)

I live in Pacific Palisades, Ca, which is within the city of Los Angeles. I have posted on several occassions about this pixelation/audio dropout problem. I had been having these problems off and on for the last month. Direct TV CSRs wanted to send someone out....I told them that would be a waste of time.

For almost the past 5 days, I have had NO pixelation NOR audio dropouts AT ALL. This is the case on both televisions, one of which receives its signal through an HR20 and the other one through an H20. 

Let's see what happens this weekend.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I know how you feel bobcpa. I almost told them not to bother to come out too. Then they offered to come out for free so I figured what would it hurt this time. If they find anything tomorrow I post what happens here tomorrow.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

bobcpa said:


> For almost the past 5 days, I have had NO pixelation NOR audio dropouts AT ALL. This is the case on both televisions, one of which receives its signal through an HR20 and the other one through an H20.
> 
> Let's see what happens this weekend.


+1. I removed my tuner 1 BBC on Monday, may or may not be related to not seeing any issues.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I removed my BBC's and still have the problem.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

The D* service guy came out and checked everything. What he found was when he was viewing the signal strength with only one wire from the dish hooked up. He found that there was about 96% signal on the tunner that the wire was connected to and about half that on the other tunner. He said there should not be any signal on the other tunner when only one wire is attached. When he switched the wire to the other tunner the same thing happened. There was about half the signal on the other tunner.

This would be another test some of you should try. Would be interesting if others are having this problem.

Anyhow he said I should get a new HR20. The new one is on it's way so will see if that does any good.


----------



## mthompso105 (Mar 21, 2007)

kmkraft_1974 said:


> after some extensive testing this morning, here's my latest:
> 
> 1. old box with new BBCs.
> a. audio drops with both coax cables connected to sat1 input
> ...


I may have an "old" box with newer BBCs, my HR20-100 was replaced with a HR20-700 as the original unit had an issue. I don't think I replaced the BBCs when I changed out the unit. I had no issues for a few months with dropouts until several weeks ago. I took the BBCs off today, most issues when away. I ordered more BBCs, hoping the newest ones will not have the problem.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

Here is my story Just in the last month I have been having dropouts on my MPEG-2 channels in the 70's.
I did not have the problem on my SD channels or my MPEG-4 channels.
I was able to narrow it down to the #1 tuner as it would show up on every other channel removing the BBC'smade no difference.
I went thru all my cables and fittings and tightend them all and making sure the were in good shape as others have said this solved ther problem but I still had the droupouts.
So my next step was to switch the cables around to eliminate a bad cable, well now my tuner #1 was perfect no dropout's I figured when I changed channels again the trouble would follow nope that did not happen that channel was perfect also so continued to switch thru the channels and no more droupouts.
So to make a long story short just switchinng sat in cables seems to have worked for me. Why I have no Idea but for the first time in a month I have been droupout free for 3 days.


----------



## bobcpa (Jan 8, 2007)

Upnorth....I think your success was just a coincidence. For the most part, the last week has been pixelation/audio dropout free. I recorded a couple of movies on HBO on Saturday. One at 5am and the other at 5pm. Other than a couple of issues on the 5am movie, and a few more on the 5pm movie, the recordings came through pixelation/audio dropout free.

However, I am sad to report that, watching ESPN last night, the problems came back. So, who knows what the heck is going on. By the way, is it a coincidence that Earl is not offering his opinion? I'll bet DirectTV knows that something is amiss, has not yet solved the problem, but doesn't want it to go public as a known problem because it is afraid that it might affect signing up subscribers in anticipation of the rollout in September of the additional HD channels? 

I realize that this is reaching, but I have been taught to question everything.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

bobcpa said:


> Upnorth....I think your success was just a coincidence. For the most part, the last week has been pixelation/audio dropout free. I recorded a couple of movies on HBO on Saturday. One at 5am and the other at 5pm. Other than a couple of issues on the 5am movie, and a few more on the 5pm movie, the recordings came through pixelation/audio dropout free.
> 
> However, I am sad to report that, watching ESPN last night, the problems came back. So, who knows what the heck is going on. By the way, is it a coincidence that Earl is not offering his opinion? I'll bet DirectTV knows that something is amiss, has not yet solved the problem, but doesn't want it to go public as a known problem because it is afraid that it might affect signing up subscribers in anticipation of the rollout in September of the additional HD channels?
> 
> I realize that this is reaching, but I have been taught to question everything.


I think you are onto something here, I also had a good week last week(I removed tuner 1's BBC, but who knows if that was the cause?) but the problems were back with the ESPN Sunday night game. I have also noted the lack of mods input to these threads. I love D* (with them 10 years) but they never admit they have a problem (exhibit A: the stuttering video that affected MPEG4 locals for many months last year).


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Anyone try disconnecting one wire to one tunner and see if they are getting a signal on the other tunner? It's easy to thing to try. Would be interesting to see if others are having this happen.

Just disconnect one of the two wires that come from the dish from the HR20.

Go into the signal strength and see if you see a signal on tunner 1 and 2.

There may be about 1/2 the strength on the tunner that doesn't have a wire connected to it.

I'm guessing that the signal is bleeding over from one tunner to the other causing the problem on my HR20.

I also noticed that if I tunned to a channel that had less of a signal on one tunner and watched another channel that had a little stronger signal on the other tunner the pixelation was less. It is also less when watching HD programs than when watching SD programs.

This could all just be a problem with only my HR20 or it could be something that more people are having. If a lot of people are having this problem then it may be a bad batch or HR20's or some software problem.

Someone give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

techntrek said:


> Audio dropouts has been repoted on numerous other threads. Many of us have found that rewinding several seconds (i.e. pressing Review once) so you are viewing from the buffer "solves" the problem instantly. So that proves the signal is coming through and getting recorded to the hard drive fine, its something wrong in the live output.
> 
> Doesn't matter what CE or national release I'm on, I still get it on random channels on random days.


Just got an HR20 and Slimline installed on 7/14. I've seen the pixelation and subsequent audio dropout two or three times on recorded shows only, but my wife says that she has seen it on live TV as well.

We were watching Big Love on DVR last night, recorded from HBO-HD channel 70. The pixelation/audio dropout occurred midway through the show, and the audio dropout continued for a few minutes. I fast forwarded a minute to see if the audio had returned, because I was thinking that the audio dropout had been recorded (i.e., that the audio dropout was coming from the satellite). As soon as I stopped, the audio was back up again. I rewound to just BEFORE the scene where the audio had dropped, and it pixelated/dropped again at the very same point that it dropped before. But then I did a quick rewind and stopped just AFTER the point where the audio was dropping. The audio was now working fine (where it had been dropped before) and I had no other problems for the rest of the show. So I only missed about 4 or 5 seconds of audio from that scene after figuring this out.

For me, this seems to be either an internal problem or software problem with the HR20, because the audio was recorded but the pixelation was causing the audio dropout. Granted, the pixelation problem may have been from the satellite, since it was there at the same point the second time around. But the audio was there, where it appeared to have been dropped the first time that I viewed it. My satellite signals range from mid to high 90s. Audio is connected to my receiver via optical connection. Just so you will know, we had an HR10 on a 3LNB dish before and never had this problem, but the new Slimline had to be poll mounted a few feet away from the 3LNB to get a clearer line of sight to all of the sats (this actually improved my signal readings over the 3LNB's reading).

Sorry if this is repetitive, but based on this and other threads, it doesn't look like there is any rhyme or reason to this problem yet.


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

Eddie - was it at the point the Bill moved across the table to say something to his dad just before the UEB meeting was to start? 
I got the video glitch, and the sound drop out - but it lasted a long time. I rewound and had the same issue. I was ticked because it was an important part of the show. I rewound to just after the video glitch, and the audio was present. I rewound again to before the glitch and the audio was missing. 
BTW - Bill said something to the effect "If I could drain the half of my blood that is from you, I would." I'm glad I got to hear it - reading lips is not my strong suit.


----------



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, that was exactly when it happened. Bill leaned over to his dad and said something like "Let me tell you something...". Then the glitch and my sound went out. I was glad that the sound was there when I rewound!


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

It's been almost 24 hours with my Refurbished HR20-100 and not one problem with pixelation and audio drops. Seems the old HR20-700 was bad in my case. Should have had them send me a new one a month ago.

Only problem I have now is getting used to not having problems with pixelation and audio drops every 30 seconds or so. I'd advise anyone having these problem that they can't seem to find where there coming from, get a new box.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have had bad pixelation and audio drop outs on all local MPEG4 stations. It has gotten really bad the last couple of days.


----------



## jcmo34 (Apr 3, 2006)

stevecon said:


> Eddie - was it at the point the Bill moved across the table to say something to his dad just before the UEB meeting was to start?
> I got the video glitch, and the sound drop out - but it lasted a long time. I rewound and had the same issue. I was ticked because it was an important part of the show. I rewound to just after the video glitch, and the audio was present. I rewound again to before the glitch and the audio was missing.
> BTW - Bill said something to the effect "If I could drain the half of my blood that is from you, I would." I'm glad I got to hear it - reading lips is not my strong suit.


Had the exact same problem watching Big Love... we were watching it after we recorded it. I am in Chicago burbs and have seen this drop out a lot on ABC 7 HD especially the 10:00 pm news


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

After almost two good weeks, the pixelation/dropouts returned for me on July 27. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

No one wants to try the test I mentioned in one of my postings?

You may find a problem like I had. Now if d* can send me a good HR20. My third one just got here. The last one is always searching for satellite when I charge channels. Pixelation and audio drops were down to one or two a day with that one.

Update: The third one is DOA. Called D* and they are going to send a guy out with an new one on Aug 15. That's a long wait but at least they are giving me a new HR20.


----------



## quadmandan97 (Feb 8, 2007)

I been having bad video breakup on 73 and 74 all day today. I took off both BBC's and the video breakup has been eliminated. I don't think it is the HR20 because this is happening on both of mine. I think it has something to do with the latest software releases. I'll leave the BBC's off for the next couple days and see what happens.


----------



## Wolo (Oct 24, 2006)

Mine started a few weeks ago with ESPN HD experiencing audio dropouts and pixelization every 5 seconds or so.

Tonight, it was every HD channel from 70-79 except Universal HD. Night of the Living Dead was perfect.


----------



## spasticduck (May 10, 2007)

I just got a refurb'd 700 to replace my 100 with a bad modem and now I'm getting these audio problems on the MPEG2 and OTA channels.

I also now have to live without the 17x features that just downloaded on the 100.

I may just live without a modem connection and put the 100 back in.


----------



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

I went glitch free for about a week to 10 days until Thursday - was watching 73 - college football show and then NFL live - both programs had constant dropouts of picture and sound. Ugh, just when I thought it was fixed.


----------



## Machpelah (Jan 7, 2007)

stevecon said:


> Eddie - was it at the point the Bill moved across the table to say something to his dad just before the UEB meeting was to start?
> I got the video glitch, and the sound drop out - but it lasted a long time. I rewound and had the same issue. I was ticked because it was an important part of the show. I rewound to just after the video glitch, and the audio was present. I rewound again to before the glitch and the audio was missing.
> BTW - Bill said something to the effect "If I could drain the half of my blood that is from you, I would." I'm glad I got to hear it - reading lips is not my strong suit.


It glitched at that point on Big Love (Chan. 70) for me too!!! Okay, I'm convienced now that this problem is NOT with the HR20, but the DirecTV home office.

I suspected the problem all along was with September release of new HD channels. D* must be shifting their bandwidth around and it is affecting all the existing channels.

I'm glad this forum is covering these topics. I feel sorry for "Mom & Pop DirecTv subscriber" who don't have this kind of "unofficial" information. Thanks guys!


----------



## Wolo (Oct 24, 2006)

I called DirecTv about his problem today, and the gentleman on the phone said this was the first he'd heard about it. After talking with him for a while, he told me they're sending a replacement DVR that I should have this week.

We'll see if that changes anything, but I wouldn't be surprised if I experience the same maddness.


----------



## chrismac2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just wanted to chime in and let you all know that my HR20 was having this same problem on channels 70-79. It happened on both tuners. The audio would drop out for a second followed by a band of pixelation across the screen. On one tuner, the dropouts would happen every 30 seconds or so, on the other tuner once every couple minutes.

Yesterday I received 4 new BBC's from DirecTV (even though i had only ordered one--because on one of my H20's, 499 was saying i didn't have one installed even though i did).

So i decided to replace the 2 BBC's on my HR20 and lo and behold, no more audio dropouts (well it's only been one day so I'll keep my fingers crossed for a little while longer).

Of course part of this process was unplugging the receiver before i switched them out so I can't say for sure that power cycling the receiver didn't have any effect.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

chrismac2, the problem has been known to disappear for stretches of time (most recently 1.5 weeks) then rears its ugly head again. I would wait and observe for a few weeks before pronouncing it fixed.

Removing BBC's did not help me. On Sunday, I reversed the lines in to see if the problem switched from tuner 1 to tuner 2. Since then I have not seen the problem at all but it is still too soon to tell.


----------



## pprather (Nov 12, 2006)

UTVLamented said:


> chrismac2, the problem has been known to disappear for stretches of time (most recently 1.5 weeks) then rears its ugly head again. I would wait and observe for a few weeks before pronouncing it fixed.
> 
> Removing BBC's did not help me. On Sunday, I reversed the lines in to see if the problem switched from tuner 1 to tuner 2. Since then I have not seen the problem at all but it is still too soon to tell.


I agree, you may have a stretch where it doesn't happen for some time then it will go crazy. I've tested both tuners on the same channel and the pixelation is the same amount on both tuners. it may be bad in the morning then be ok later in the day. I haven't tried disconnecting the BBCs yet. right now it's working well but we all know that can change at any time. i did noticed today that there is a big thing of bird crap on my dish. i wonder if that could have an effect?


----------



## bobcpa (Jan 8, 2007)

So, there hasn't been many posts regarding this problem in 3 days. Is that because the pixelation and audio dropouts have gone away. I know that for me, personally, I don't have near the issues that I had a few months ago. I remember recording episodes of Entourage and The Sopranos, and I had to delete the recordings because they were unwatchable. For the last week and a half, I have not had such issues. Has Direct TV solved the problem? Has Direct Tv even acknowledged that there was a problem?


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

I ended up getting a new receiver, which coincided with the problem going away or being fixed. bottomline: no drop outs = one happy camper.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Machpelah said:


> It glitched at that point on Big Love (Chan. 70) for me too!!! Okay, I'm convienced now that this problem is NOT with the HR20, but the DirecTV home office.
> 
> I suspected the problem all along was with September release of new HD channels. D* must be shifting their bandwidth around and it is affecting all the existing channels.
> 
> I'm glad this forum is covering these topics. I feel sorry for "Mom & Pop DirecTv subscriber" who don't have this kind of "unofficial" information. Thanks guys!


+1. Same here. My wife was aggravated, but I finally got it to play enough audio to understand what was happening!


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

bobcpa said:


> So, there hasn't been many posts regarding this problem in 3 days. Is that because the pixelation and audio dropouts have gone away. I know that for me, personally, I don't have near the issues that I had a few months ago. I remember recording episodes of Entourage and The Sopranos, and I had to delete the recordings because they were unwatchable. For the last week and a half, I have not had such issues. Has Direct TV solved the problem? Has Direct Tv even acknowledged that there was a problem?


I switched my input cables on 7/29 and haven't seen an issue since. Based on lack of posts on this thread, looks like a coincidence. Hopefully, D* became aware of this issue and has corrected it.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

We were gone for a week, and thought the drop outs were weather related. Now we are sure it's not a weather problem, but a problem with the HR20.

Where is Earl on this thread?


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

UTVLamented said:


> I switched my input cables on 7/29 and haven't seen an issue since. Based on lack of posts on this thread, looks like a coincidence. Hopefully, D* became aware of this issue and has corrected it.


I had switched my cables back around 7/21 and my problems went away I have seen some minor issues but not near what they were before I switched input cables. Coincidence maybe, probably who knows it worked for me.


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

upnorth said:


> I have had my HR20-700 since Sept of 2006 with no issue like this until about a month ago about the time 0X168 came out hmmm.???


I have had the same issues, but with HD Locals (mpeg4) channels. Since 0x168 all three of my setups have the random pixelation, drop outs, and 771 errors at the same time. Since I have a mix of component, hdmi, tv type, audio connections I can say it is not connection related. I have triple checked, cleaned, swapped cables until my fingers are raw. I have run my set up on SWM, Zinwell 4x8, BBC's, no BBC's it does not matter. I have powered off or rebooted boxes, switched channels, signal tests etc. All my system checks show sat strengths with 95+, even when I am getting 771 searching for sat error. This has got to be a D* problem and it started with 0x168, my equipment was solid before then. I doubt replacing boxes will fix this, but it is a typical D* response, deny, deny, deny, jerk the customer around until they can fix their issues. But hey, at least we have the game channel, and can pipe music through our dvr. I have to hand it to them there, they have found a way to make the thing useful when we can't watch tv on it...


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

It really would be appreciated by many if the people on this forum with D* contacts could shed some light on this issue.


----------



## SpartanDano (Aug 5, 2007)

Seems like the problem was fixed for me for a few days, it came back bad last night though. It seems that mine is only on Sat 1. Everytime I have gone to troubleshoot the problem by switching around BBCs etc, I can't get the problem to happen, very frustrating.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm really getting pissed about this problem...I have the same issues with the audio dropout and pixelation where it would happen for 1-2 days and then disappear for several days...well I just sat down to watch Perfect Predators from the Discovery HD shark weekend and the whole two hours is full of dropouts/pixelation! How long has this been going on for now guys? It's a joke to think they are wanting to add channels when they can't get the ones they have now working correctly! And believe it or not, if you knew me you would know I am one of the most patient people on this earth...and this problem is making my hair grey much more quickly...

Btw, what transponder/satellite are the MPEG2 HD channels on? I might as well check my signal strengths...


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Tugboat said:


> Audio dropouts seem to be status quo for some undetermined number of HR20 users. My HR20 works very well, yet that's the only issue that has persisted throughout the past 10 months. And it's also what keeps the HR20 from being a pretty good piece of gear, at least in our house. For sports, not a biggie, but for Grey's Anatomy...disaster.


I hear you there!!! I LOVE that show!!!!!!!!!!reach:


----------



## chrismac2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, the audio dropouts / pixellation are back. I had replaced the BBC's on both inputs on 7/30/07 with ones that had just been sent to me by DirecTV. While replacing them I had unplugged the HR20. After turning everything back on, the dropouts were gone. For several days I hadn't seen them at all. However I noticed them again last night. I was watching Inside Man on HBO and the dropouts were every 15 seconds or so. It was terrible. I tried resetting the HR20 throught the menus, and after it came back up the dropouts were still there.

My signal strengths are 80-90 on most transponders.


----------



## Wolo (Oct 24, 2006)

I had a pretty clear weekend with mine. Waiting for them to come back though.


----------



## l3laze (Jan 10, 2007)

chksmithcis said:


> Thought I would get into this thread. Received my first HR20-700S on July 10. No problems when the tech was here and left. The unit was tuned to 76 and no dropouts. Changed the channel to an MPEG-4 local after the tech left and immediately starting having pop and crackles along with dropouts. Went back to 76 and experienced problem.
> 
> Any channel that outputs a 'digital' Dolby signal has a problem. All my OTA that output DD or what my receiver decodes as Pro Logic II has dropouts and pops. Disabling DD at the HR20 does nothing. Dropouts and pops heard through tv speakers and audio receiver.
> 
> ...


dude im in fremont and getting the same issues wtf


----------



## SpartanDano (Aug 5, 2007)

I had the breakups also on Perfect Predators. I tried reversing my satellite in cables, now I'm getting the dropouts on both tuners, really bad for a while last night (from 8-9 pm mdt), then went away later in the evening. Are all of you that replaced your boxes still getting a good signal?


----------



## j-ventura (Jan 8, 2007)

You can add me to the list having the pixilation and audio drops to the list. I called them last week and asked if they were having a problem of course they said "NOPE". I was told it's probably my dish and I should buy their support contract and pay $$$ to have a tech come out and realign my dish. I get 100's and 90's on most satellite transponders I do have a couple of weak readings on Sat 101 transponder 4=38, 12=26, 20=0,26=0; Sat 99b seems the weakest transponder 1=0, 2=38, 3=58,4=22,5=57,6=0. 

I have no idea of what sat/transponders correspond to what channels but nothing has changed and I am in so cal we haven't had wind or rain in months so nothing has changed on my side. Hosed of the dish of dirt and ashes...no change.

HR20-700 ---HDMI--> Westinghouse 47
---Optical-> Sony Receiver

P.S. Noticed a post at D* complaining about the same issue. Has anyone gotten them to admit it might be on their side? If we all call at the same time one night this week think it would help?


Is there a guide indicating what satellites and transponders carry what channels?

BTW I also did a complete reset of all my options since I had watched most of my programming, didn't help at all.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

Tugboat said:


> Audio dropouts seem to be status quo for some undetermined number of HR20 users. My HR20 works very well, yet that's the only issue that has persisted throughout the past 10 months. And it's also what keeps the HR20 from being a pretty good piece of gear, at least in our house. For sports, not a biggie, but for Grey's Anatomy...disaster.


Yep. Audio dropouts are the bane of my TV-watching existence. They have been off and on day to day, but overall a relatively consistent and outrageously frustrating part of my HR20 ownership. If only Comcast were just the slightly less outrageously priced...


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

What I don't understand is one day it'll be 72, 74, and 78 and another day (like today) it's 73, 75, 78...I haven't called because I keep thinking they are going to fix it yet it continues...can Earl help at all with this?


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> What I don't understand is one day it'll be 72, 74, and 78 and another day (like today) it's 73, 75, 78...I haven't called because I keep thinking they are going to fix it yet it continues...can Earl help at all with this?


sorry, I'm not earl but I'd like to share my experience. From the national release 0x168, I start having the audio drops and video pixelation. Initially, my signal strengths were low, so a technician came out to align the dish. This increased my signal strengths to the mid 90s, but the problem persisted. I was then able to isolate the issue to a single tuner and the problem existed whether or not I attached the BBCs. Based on the tuner issue, I received a new HR20 receiver with new BBCs. From that point forwards, no annoying bouts of audio drops, just the occassional (like once a week). At this point, I added a H20 to my setup, but was having troubles getting and signal through a new line. A tech came out to help solve this issue. What we found was that the connectors on the coax lines were improperly attached (according to the tech). In some cases, the copper wire protruded way too far (nearly a half inch) and in other cases the connector was not properly seated, providing a gap between the insulation and the connector. The tech replaced all the connectors and everything now works without a glitch (knock on wood). Bottomline: by getting a new receiver and replacing all the coax connectors, my problem has disappeared (at least for now).


----------



## bobcpa (Jan 8, 2007)

kmkraft.....I'm not doubting your experience; however, this does not explain the pixelation/audio issue completely disappearing for, say 10 days, and then coming back again. This past weekend, it was back. Sunday night, I recorded Entourage, and it was back with a vengence.

Also, you say that you got a new receiver....I still maintain, and have maintained for some time, that the HR20 is not at fault here. I have an H20 in my bedroom, and the audio/pixelation issue exists on that box as well.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

bobcpa said:


> kmkraft.....I'm not doubting your experience; however, this does not explain the pixelation/audio issue completely disappearing for, say 10 days, and then coming back again. This past weekend, it was back. Sunday night, I recorded Entourage, and it was back with a vengence.
> 
> I know, its a very disconcerting problem. I went bonkers everytime it happened. btw, I recorded the 10pm entourage on channel 70 and watched it last night. no audio drops at all.


----------



## GrandmasterB (Aug 8, 2007)

I tried to look through the thread to see if anyone else has commented on this and didn't see it, so here goes.

I have had similar experiences, but a little worse. I will lose my HD channels all together, for what seemed to be no reason. I would get the "search for signal..." message or the infamous "black out" messages. Then a little later, the HD channels would be back.

I have now traced it to when my HR20 is recording something. If I am recording, I don't get my HD channels. Other channels work fine (which makes me wonder about the tunner, cables, phase of the moon, etc.) as to the why.

I just wondered if any of you have had your problems while you were recording on another tunner, or if it is happening when you are not recording.

Oh, and one other thing, when the recording kicks on, I get the picture freeze, pixation issues and sound issues talked about above. Maybe that is where the problem is at...

Just a thought.


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

GrandmasterB said:


> I tried to look through the thread to see if anyone else has commented on this and didn't see it, so here goes.
> 
> I have had similar experiences, but a little worse. I will lose my HD channels all together, for what seemed to be no reason. I would get the "search for signal..." message or the infamous "black out" messages. Then a little later, the HD channels would be back.
> 
> ...


Recording "something", recording "anything", or recording "anything HD"? If you have a combination that sometimes works or always works, and you have another that always fails, it might point towards something as simple (but hard to track down) as a failing LNB. If you have an LNB that won't deliver a particular polarity on one of the sats under certain circumstances, or if you have one that's stuck and you happen to be getting lucky when you tune certain channels, or you have a multiswitch that isn't delivering proper signaling to one of the LNBs to switch the polarity, any of that could result in the screwy stuff you're seeing.

Food for thought...


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Sep 14, 2006)

Give yourselves a rest...Directv has been aware of this problem, for quite some time....they will fix the audio drop outs and video pixelations....the price of moving hardware around, in space, to try to give their customers more HD channels than any other provider, First. Granted, I put out alot of up front money for Directv's equipment but I stick with them because I believe, in the end, they will offer the most HD channels with the least amount of audio dropouts and video pixelations.....if I didn't believe that, I would have taken the loss of the price of the equipment and the 2 year commitment contract, that came with it and moved on to one of Directv's competition...but I didn't because I still believe that, when all is said and done, Directv will be the leader, in this HD war of seeing which billionaire will have the most customers, when the war is over. My stock is in Directv because I still believe that, in the end, they will put a smile on the faces of the customers that stayed with them, as they solve the sound and pixelation problems. I have been with Directv, since 1994 and I still believe that, in the end, Directv will be the best provider of satellite TV, in the long run....just one man's opinion......Peace


----------



## terrylmc (Dec 22, 2005)

We had real bad audio dropouts on the local CBS HD feed (Houston Area). Seems like we had a 3-5 droput every 2 minutes at least... I switched over to my DirecTivo, but with "Erin" coming on shore, I couldn't get a solid signal over there using OTA either..... rough night for tv viewing at our place..


----------



## scpanel (Jun 13, 2004)

I too am having the same audio drops problems today it was on the local channel 7 this morning from about 8-9 am. I have noticed it randomly the last month or so on other HD channels as well. I called DTV, and they were unaware of any issue.


----------



## scpanel (Jun 13, 2004)

What i have noticed this morning is real interesting, I recorded the program I was watching when the audio drops were occuring, and the recording does NOT drop the audio as it did when it I was watching live. So its something w/the reciever I bet. Anyone else notice the same thing?


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

scpanel, I reported the same thing on the last page of this thread. However, there is an audio problem that many seem to have with CBS programs which may be unrelated. I no longer get the type of dropout you describe (and I described earlier), now on some CBS programs it does a "Max Headroom" thing for a second and the audio drops out for 10+ seconds. Buffer and recorded programs have the dropout, too.


----------



## pukeAndCry (Aug 20, 2007)

I had pixelation and audio-drops on 70-79 (MPEG-2) too. I wrote up the procedure I used to diagnose the problem at jstrassburg.blogspot.com/2007/08/directv-hd-dvr-hr-20-700-pixelation-and.html

For me, tuner 1 was bad. Luckily, my HR-20 was under warranty and DirecTV shipped a new one to me in 2 days. I connected it and activated it and they provided a label in the box it came in so I could drop my old one in the box, slap on the label and drop it off for FedEx. Annoying problem but DirecTV's service was pretty good here (except for the 10 minute wait on hold .


----------



## fishepa (Sep 1, 2006)

I just had a ton of audio drops while watching Dateline NBC live. Every 5 or 10 seconds it would drop out, it's so annoying.


----------



## dennya (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm not sure this is HR20 related specifically. I was getting the issue with my HR10 before I "upgraded" to the HR20. Still happening, but only on some shows.

Anyone else get an unwatchable Flight of the Conchords last week?


----------



## LOBO2999 (Apr 9, 2004)

I have had these audio problems for some time now on HD & SD channels , I tried something the other night , I hit rewind on the show I was watching and let it play through where the audio dropout and after replaying it from RW it was not there. Why? I dont have these audio problems on the HR10-250


----------



## dennya (Aug 18, 2007)

Just verified that the bedroom HR20 is also getting dropouts, and so is my old SD receiver that I'm using with my home theater PC. So it's obviously something somewhere between the PVR and the sky in my situation.

Ironwood's comin' out on Sunday, let's hope they can figure it out.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

While I get audio dropouts occasionally on SD channels they seem much more severe on HD local channels. I wonder if this is because of reported "kinks" in MPEG 4?


----------



## Warhammer (Jul 30, 2007)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Give yourselves a rest...Directv has been aware of this problem, for quite some time....they will fix the audio drop outs and video pixelations....the price of moving hardware around, in space, to try to give their customers more HD channels than any other provider, First. Granted, I put out alot of up front money for Directv's equipment but I stick with them because I believe, in the end, they will offer the most HD channels with the least amount of audio dropouts and video pixelations.....if I didn't believe that, I would have taken the loss of the price of the equipment and the 2 year commitment contract, that came with it and moved on to one of Directv's competition...but I didn't because I still believe that, when all is said and done, Directv will be the leader, in this HD war of seeing which billionaire will have the most customers, when the war is over. My stock is in Directv because I still believe that, in the end, they will put a smile on the faces of the customers that stayed with them, as they solve the sound and pixelation problems. I have been with Directv, since 1994 and I still believe that, in the end, Directv will be the best provider of satellite TV, in the long run....just one man's opinion......Peace


Uhhh...still waiting for them to "move their satellites into position". Maybe all the cash they're making from customers is slowing the satellites' movement down. Because before every launch they just stuff those satellites full of cash just to prove they can.

Has anyone actually sent DirecTV a copy of this thread? I know, its a lot of paper, e-ink, or whatever, but it may make them realize they have a problem many people are aware of.

it has to be something with signal and equipment. Because the same equipment was working fine for months since february with me. Nothing changed. Then the issues started in mid-July for me.


----------



## w84mike (Sep 12, 2006)

Warhammer said:


> it has to be something with signal and equipment. Because the same equipment was working fine for months since february with me. Nothing changed. Then the issues started in mid-July for me.


Same here - same equipment with no changes since last Sept, then dropouts began in mid-July.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, I had gone one whole week without audio dropouts on ESPN HD but it's happening again while watching Sportscenter....every 15-20 seconds or so...


----------



## mikelights (Sep 4, 2007)

w84mike said:


> Same here - same equipment with no changes since last Sept, then dropouts began in mid-July.


Same for me as well, HD and some SD on occasion......is there no solution at the moment?


----------



## Knucklehead (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey,
I am a newbie, just joined. The reason I am here is the problem described here. I am having problems with just my HD channels. I did remove by B-Band Converter and the problem did go away. What function, other than making reception difficult for my present HD channels, does the B-Band Converter serve? I will respond to the table as best I can. Some terms are new to me.

Problem Channels: Seems to be all HD channels
Model: HR20-700
Software Version: 0x18a
Problem Tuner: 1 (Only use one at this time)
Audio Output: RCA Video out: HDMI
Internal Temp: 105-110
Avg Signal 101deg: 95
Avg Signal 110deg: 96
Avg Signal 119deg: 89
Avg Signal 99deg: 94
Avg Signal 103deg: 0
Technician Visit: Coming out on Friday (9/7/07)
Problem Started: about a week ago the sound was cutting out. Actually the picture has always been a minor problem. Sporadic intermittent pixelation. Somewhat annoying, but infrequent.
Notes: Removing B-band converter seems to eliminate the problem
Going Insane Yet?: This is subjective and personal!


----------



## tensuns (Apr 19, 2007)

Knucklehead said:


> What function, [...] does the B-Band Converter serve?


The B-Band converter will be required to receive the new HD channels which should be lighting up here shortly.

Be sure to verify that the issues you describe can't be explained by some physical obstruction of the line of sight from your dish (branches, leaves, new condos, etc.).


----------



## Mhoram (Sep 7, 2007)

Newbie here (man, wish I knew about this site a while ago...)

I've had the audio dropouts ever since I replaced my Tivo HD DVR with the H20-100. Interestingly enough, the audio dropouts do not occur on the optical connection to my home theater pre-amp - they only occur on the TV through HDMI or L/R audio connection. 

I've had D* send two replacements and they're still are occurring - even on programs I've recorded and even on the new firmware.

I also noticed that they seem to increase with frequency when I change the format to anything other than 480i and seem to be more noticiable on channels 70-79.

Has anyone else gotten the 'we have no reported complaints of this issue' from D* support? I've also noticed (since I've had to call them 7 times in the last two months) that anyone who answers the phone is an 'HD specialist' / 'manager'. I guess allot them got promotions recently.

Thanks.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

I just got off the phone with D* about this problem. which includes loud popping and cracking along with the dropouts. The tech acted as if he had never heard of such a problem. I never had this issue with either of my -100's, but just had to replace one of them for a different issue. I got a -700 refurb yesterday, and the fun started. The HD suite of channels (70-96) are basically unwatchable because of the dropouts and loud popping & cracking noises.

So they are sending a tech out tomorrow to look at it. I asked the guy on the phone what he thought that guy was going to be able to do, and he said "probably just replace the receiver".:lol: I asked him to make sure the tech brought a replacement with him as ST was starting Sunday, and I would like to be able watch the games I paid for in HD. He gave me the standard "I will put it in the notes". I pushed him nicely at least 3X to tell me the tech would have a receiver with him. I guess that probably means the chances of that actually happening are about 0%.:lol:


----------



## Warhammer (Jul 30, 2007)

I had a tech come look at my stuff Friday and he could not figure out what was wrong with it. The only suggestion he had was to put my receiver in a more open-air environment or change the LNBs.

It isn't a heat issue because that would have an effect on all the channels, not just HDTV.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

my audio drops and pixelation are back with a vengeance with my "new" receiver on the MPEG2 channels (70-79) only. I had gone 2 months without a drop with this box. interestingly, if I check signal strength, the problem goes away for a bit.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, that tech visit I mentioned a few posts above this worked out a lot better than I thought it would. The Tech that showed up was the same guy that put in the original box that was replaced with the -700 popping/cracking unit. He was outstanding during his original visit and checked some things out for me that weren't on his work order, so I slipped him a Jackson on that visit. 

This time he came in, listened to the problem, checked a few connections, and then said: "I know how to fix this". He then went out to his van, and came back in with a brand new -100.:lol: I thought for sure this visit would just result in me having to wait for another refurb replacement to be mailed to me, but I was pleasantly surprised. Needless to say I am a happy camper.

Oh yeah, the audio problems are gone.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

So anyone here having problems and owns a -100?


----------



## hoosierfan227 (Apr 12, 2007)

pdawg17 said:


> So anyone here having problems and owns a -100?


I have been having issues with my HR20-100 on channels 72-79 and my local HD's, but only in the morning. Audio comes and goes and usually by 10:00 am it is over. This morning I was watching SportsCenter and had numerous dropouts. Switched to HDNet no audio, back to ESPN audio. By the time Gameday was on the audio dropouts were gone.

My TV is connected to the HR20 using HDMI and I use the optical connection from the HR20 to my receiver for audio.


----------



## VicF (Sep 5, 2006)

I have the audio and video dropouts and popping/stutering almost exclusively on the HD locals. Guess I have to wait for SWM to get my OTA back without cabling. Sure sucks though.


----------



## dennya (Aug 18, 2007)

I think it must be signal related. 

Mine's been fixed for a week now (knock on wood) and the repair guy replaced my LNBs and adjusted the dish to get a slightly stronger signal.

He found bugs nesting in one LNB, and I think that might have been my issue. It might explain the inconsistency of the issues I was having -- if the bugs were at home doing nesty stuff, it screwed up the signal?

Certainly one of the weirder troubleshooting cases I've seen.


----------



## darthrsg (Sep 9, 2007)

I am having this issue, it is isolated to just HD. It has only started in the past week.


----------



## pukeAndCry (Aug 20, 2007)

OK, I had a problem with audio dropouts and pixelation. I got a new (by new I probably mean refurbished HR-20). Now I'm having the audio pop/drop issue. I'm having this on HD only channels 70-79 but also on my OTA HD channels. I haven't noticed the problem on my HD locals. Is anyone else experiencing the intermittent audio popping / dropping on OTA HD channels?


----------



## swiftredvette (Aug 28, 2007)

I just had the same with my HR20-100 during Monday Night Football. Audio was gone (I thought it had accidentally been muted) using my optical cable. I did not try the RCA outputs.

I changed channels up and then back down to the ESPN HD channel, and the audio returned.


----------



## hardeaux (Aug 1, 2007)

i've read the posts and learned how the tuners alternate when changing channels - that explained two things - why my audio/pixilation problem went away after I 'checked signal strength' and/or switched channels... I have isolated my audio dropouts + pixilation to tuner 1. A couple months ago I pulled the BBC off tuner 1 and the problem went away. So I ordered a new BBC, installed and it worked fine... until yesterday.... They're back! I've swapped cables and BBC's to no avail. Tuner one is the culprit - tuner two works flawlessly.

How long the tuners worked properly I'm not sure. It may be that I have not been watching much TV over the summer, but now that the new seasons are rolling in... i can deal with switching tuners while watching a live program - but if the DVR picks the wrong tuner while I'm not around I'm screwed! If I had any reason to believe a future software update would solve this issue I could wait it out - but I have no reason to believe this will ever happen...

I am absolutely convinced there is a hardware issue with my receiver - if it is heat related, so be it. The hr-20 sits on a shelf in my air-conditioned house. If there is a heat issue with that - its not an atmosphere problem, its a design flaw.

Recalling the absolute denial of any problems by Dave the last time I called, I dread calling again. After proving to the tech that my receiver actually could decode digital signals, i convinced her to give up on their scripts and just straight up asked for a new BBC. Now I just want them to send me a new tuner. I don't want to even bother with a tech. These guys from Detroit have been out numerous times - don't get me started... Has anyone received acknowledgment from d* that this is a known issue? Am I just going to have to roll the dice and hope for a good box?


----------



## bribecka (Sep 18, 2007)

hardeaux said:


> I have isolated my audio dropouts + pixilation to tuner 1. A couple months ago I pulled the BBC off tuner 1 and the problem went away. So I ordered a new BBC, installed and it worked fine... until yesterday.... They're back! I've swapped cables and BBC's to no avail. Tuner one is the culprit - tuner two works flawlessly.


So....I was having this EXACT same problem. Tuner 2 was perfect with or without BBC. Tuner 1 *with* BBC would give audio drops + pixelization every few minutes to every few seconds. Tuner 1 w/o BBC was perfect.

I too was convinced I need a new box. Had the D* service guy here last tuesday--he replaced the LNB on my slimline dish. Since then I have had no problems. I kept the same HR20 I had. Odd--but this seemed to work!


----------



## aeric (Sep 24, 2007)

I too would like to add my name to the list of folks with an HR20 that is experiencing audio dropouts. They last for about 1/2 a second and seem to happen at random. However, when they do happen, they often occur in rapid succession to each other. I first noticed this as a real problem yesterday as I watched the local Fox channel in HD. (channel 9 for me) I had this channel on almost all day. (football in the afternoon, Simpsons/King of the Hill/Family Guy in the evening)

Reading the previous posts, I guess I am one of the "lucky ones" in that my recorded programming works flawlessly. Further, my issue appears to be audio only, with no associated video issues. I just got this box and a brand new dish installed about 3-4 weeks ago. When I get home tonight, I'll lookup the info to fill out the "issue template". The other thing I noticed was that the audio drop outs occurred over both HDMI through my TV and the optical cable directly to my stereo system. Made no difference. And yes, D* gave me the classic line about "no known issues of this kind" when I called to ask them if there were any network issues yesterday or if this was a known problem with my tuner model.

Have we arrived at any definitive solution tree yet? Seems like if you demand a tuner replacement you get a refurb. That makes me a bit nervous. (not to mention inconvenient as you lose all your DVR contents) The slimline dish sounds promising, yet again doesn't seem to be the be-all, end-all. I'd try to insist on a -100 model, yet there are -100 people with this problem. I'm almost tempted to live with it as if I rewind the live feed by 5 seconds, I can make the problem go away seemingly at will. Might be a small price to pay relative to getting a refurb with even more issues.

So how should I proceed? Do we have any reason to believe that the "new network" is going to change anything or that these issues are at all related to the tinkering that might be going on? Seems unlikely since my issue is resolvable by rewinding the feed. Really smells like a hardware problem, not the network.


----------



## ddeen (Jul 16, 2007)

pdawg17 said:


> So anyone here having problems and owns a -100?


I have infrequent audio dropout problems, usually happens when I am recording a show on a different channel, SD/HD doesn't really seem to matter. Recorded Damages the other night and had one spot where audio dropped for 2 minutes, the rest of the recording was perfect.


----------



## aeric (Sep 24, 2007)

Problem Channels: Happened on HD local channel 9
Model: HR20-700
Software Version: 0x18a
Problem Tuner: unknown (unable to replicate today so far on either tuner)
Audio Output: Happened on both HDMI & optical to stereo
Internal Temp: 125
Avg Signal 101deg: 94
Avg Signal 110deg: 89
Avg Signal 119deg: 82
Avg Signal 99deg: 97
Avg Signal 103deg: b - 79, a - 0 
Technician Visit: None yet
Problem Started: First noticed yesterday
Notes:


----------



## BrianH (Sep 23, 2007)

I've had the HR20 for months, and this problem was not present with the 3lnb dish.
Had the 5lnb dish installed a few weeks ago, and the audio dropouts and pixelation picture breakup appeared on my HD channels. I had a service call this past saturday, and the tech could not find any problems with the dish alignment or signal strength. He was baffled, and could only suggest that the receiver is too hot.
He did say that the HR20 is prone to heat problems. I was running at 127 degrees, and I redid its position, allowing more air to the vents, and it dropped to 122 degrees, but the problem still exists.
I called Customer service, and they are sending out a new receiver. They said the temp just needs to be below 145 degrees. So, I will try a new receiver and tighten all connections, and we will see.

hr20-700
ox18a


----------



## Warhammer (Jul 30, 2007)

BrianH said:


> I've had the HR20 for months, and this problem was not present with the 3lnb dish.
> Had the 5lnb dish installed a few weeks ago, and the audio dropouts and pixelation picture breakup appeared on my HD channels. I had a service call this past saturday, and the tech could not find any problems with the dish alignment or signal strength. He was baffled, and could only suggest that the receiver is too hot.
> He did say that the HR20 is prone to heat problems. I was running at 127 degrees, and I redid it's position, allowing more air to the vents, and it dropped to 122 degrees, but the problem still exists.
> I called Customer service, and they are sending out a new receiver. They said the temp just needs to be below 145 degrees. So, I will try a new receiver and tighten all connections, and we will see.
> ...


My tech guy said the same, but did not actually measure the heat, only telling me to try and vent it even more. It didn't seem to affect its performance so he took a more focused look at the dish and found som ethings loose on it, saying that could be the issue if there is a little wind.

Since the tightening last week I have had no issues, but we shall see how it is in the next few weeks.


----------



## nifty (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's what I have been able to find out recently on dropouts. I finally had a very knowledgeable man from DirecTV show up to address my problems and I too had high signal strength. He first came two weeks ago and repositioned my dish. The dropouts practically ceased on all but ESPN and NFL Sunday ticket, which occasionally had dropouts every few seconds after the dish was repositioned. I would experience dropouts on other channels, but dropouts were rare. I would have been happy to have lived with the new deal, but I couldn't live without ESPN and the Sunday ticket. So, I called him back. Still, it was interesting to discover that repositioning my dish did in fact make a positive difference. He was able to share a lot of knowledge with me when he came back. The reason, he said, that dropouts occur more frequently on the HD channels is a combination of the fact that more satellites were involved and that the information passing through the coax cables is much more extensive than with the non HD channels. That still didn't account for the occasional dropouts on the non HD channels, but did explain why the problem was worse for HD. He noticed that my outdoor wiring (coax) was also old (I first got DirecTV six years ago.) and that it was stapled to hold it in place. He said that the coax was pinched and that it may have been pinched badly enough to cause the dropouts. He replaced all my outdoor wiring and reinstalled the new wiring with screws and coax holders that did not pinch the wiring. Finally, as a precaution, he replaced the five line lnb part of the dish. I've now lived with the new setup for two days. I've had absolutely no pixilization and no dropouts on any channel. None. And, while I'm skeptical about whether my good fortune will continue indefinitely, it is the first time since I've had my HD (10 months old) with DirecTV that I can say I've had perfect picture and audio on every channel for two days running. I'll keep my fingers crossed and I hope that the fix that worked for me will work for someone else. The DirecTV guy did say that there are many, many factors that can cause pixilization and dropouts and that the only way to fix these problems is to keep trying until something works. He said he has many customers and most of them experience no problems at all. What impressed me the most about him was his willingness to give me his phone number and his promise to keep coming out until the problem is fixed. I hope somebody gives this guy a raise!

OK, the audio dropouts came back after two days. The DirecTV guy came back at my convenience! This time he replaced all my inside wiring. (By the way, I did not purchase the warranty, but I'm still not being charged for this!) I'm now on totally new wiring. No audio dropouts and pixilization is way down as well. I have been trouble free for 6 days. Again, only time will tell, but here's what definitely has made a difference so far: Repositioning the dish, even though my signal strength was high. Replacing the old outside wiring, then the inside. Again, it should be noted that the wiring was stapled and the DirecTV guy said this could be the cause of my troubles. I usually watch all my shows now without interference. As for the occasional pixilization? I'm going to try a line conditioner to see if what I've read about interference is really true. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Warhammer (Jul 30, 2007)

Warhammer said:


> My tech guy said the same, but did not actually measure the heat, only telling me to try and vent it even more. It didn't seem to affect its performance so he took a more focused look at the dish and found som ethings loose on it, saying that could be the issue if there is a little wind.
> 
> Since the tightening last week I have had no issues, but we shall see how it is in the next few weeks.


The problems are back. Apparently the intermittent issues had nothing to do with the loose dish parts.


----------



## Warhammer (Jul 30, 2007)

nifty said:


> The reason, he said, that dropouts occur more frequently on the HD channels is a combination of the fact that more satellites were involved and that the information passing through the coax cables is much more extensive than with the non HD channels.


So DirecTV is more prone to drop-out issues because the satellite service is not setup to properly handle HD signals 100% of the time. Does that mean digital cable would be more stable? Or DISH?


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

We are also experiencing intermittent Audio dropouts (HR20 & H20) since the install 2 weekends ago. Never had this issue with our other receivers. A tech guy swapped out our H20 last Tuesday. 10 mins after he left, Audio dropouts came back. I *hate* the idea of having to swap out my RG6 cables that were installed - and hidden behind walls - 5 years ago!! Oh, and my signal strengths are all 93+ from the new 5LNB which a D* tech installed. This new MPEG4 system is waaay too sensitive if that is the case.

PS - non of the SD channels experieince this Audio drop-out ... This appears to be definitely MPEG4-specific. 

PS PS -- and CBS (LIL) appears to be the worst.


----------



## wanabee (Aug 27, 2006)

I have had audio dropout local channels since they upgraded my dish and receivers. They have changed my receivers and even upgraded my dish and still the dropouts continue on my local channels, most notably on channel 5 here in Berkeley. A service tech came today and could not fix the problem, he said it was the equipment in the area.
He also said DirectTV does not know about it. To make a long story short I called DirectTV and complained. The guy at DirectTV got defensive so I told him I was going to hang up. Guess what! the guy disconnected my service without my permission! I had them reconnect the service. Can you believe it!


----------



## Crachian (Feb 23, 2007)

I have been having the same problem on both of my HR20's and also on my H20 as well. It seem to be only happening on one of my locals "CBS 5" San Francisco Bay Area. My older recievers seem to been just fine.


----------



## nollchr (Jan 3, 2005)

I have DD dropout on 3 of the new HD channels, FXHD, Fox Business HD, Speed HD. Cartoon HD is fine, but I noticed that isn't a DD signal. WHen I turn off DD on the HR20, the PCM signal works fine. Using optical out to Denon AV receiver. The optical input on the Denon is set to "auto" mode. Very odd since all the other new HD channels work fine. Also interesting, the "Digital" LED on the receiver stays lit, so it appears to be a "good" digital signal to the receiver.


----------



## nifty (Oct 8, 2007)

Warhammer said:


> So DirecTV is more prone to drop-out issues because the satellite service is not setup to properly handle HD signals 100% of the time. Does that mean digital cable would be more stable? Or DISH?


I'm guessing that digital cable would be more stable. I had it for about a month because of a promotion that made it dirt cheap. (This was at the onset of HD for local channels in my area, something that DirecTV added only a year ago.) I thought the HD was good, but the non HD channels, even though they were digital, were awful. The picture wasn't close to the quality of satellite. So, I went back to DirecTV and am glad I did. It isn't that the satellite service isn't exactly set up to handle HD, it is just extremely sensitive according the DirecTV guy. If you read my recent post, the audio dropouts came back and this time I had my inside wiring replaced. I'm now 6 days on the new wiring and no problems. Hopefully it will last, but who knows? Anyway, I'm really happy to have this guy from DirecTV working with me. It's nice to have great service and someone who actually knows something about what he is doing.


----------



## Warhammer (Jul 30, 2007)

nifty said:


> I'm guessing that digital cable would be more stable. I had it for about a month because of a promotion that made it dirt cheap. (This was at the onset of HD for local channels in my area, something that DirecTV added only a year ago.) I thought the HD was good, but the non HD channels, even though they were digital, were awful. The picture wasn't close to the quality of satellite. So, I went back to DirecTV and am glad I did. It isn't that the satellite service isn't exactly set up to handle HD, it is just extremely sensitive according the DirecTV guy. If you read my recent post, the audio dropouts came back and this time I had my inside wiring replaced. I'm now 6 days on the new wiring and no problems. Hopefully it will last, but who knows? Anyway, I'm really happy to have this guy from DirecTV working with me. It's nice to have great service and someone who actually knows something about what he is doing.


Yea, same here. I was "elevated" to a higher service person and they basically sent the same guy back who then replaced all the cables to see if that would help. Hopefully it will! I've been with DirecTV since 1998 and have loved most of the service offered and the consistent quality of the broadcasts.


----------



## nifty (Oct 8, 2007)

Warhammer said:


> Yea, same here. I was "elevated" to a higher service person and they basically sent the same guy back who then replaced all the cables to see if that would help. Hopefully it will! I've been with DirecTV since 1998 and have loved most of the service offered and the consistent quality of the broadcasts.


Well, I've been with the new coax inside and out now for 11 days. No more audio dropouts. Rarely will I even get so much as a little pixelization. Not only that, I noticed that the latency issue (lip sync) has been fixed with Dolby Digital as well. I'm wondering if DirecTV did something to finally get the audio in sync with the video. I must admit I am amazed that after fighting these problems for some time now that I can finally enjoy a great picture with good sound to match.  Everything the DirecTV tech did made an improvement, though it did take him three times coming out to get to where I am now. Moving the dish helped. Changing the outside wiring helped. Changing the inside wiring did the final trick. I hope this helps someone else out there fix their problems. When I first got the HR20, I was pretty sure it was the PVR/tuner that was the root of the problems, but now I know differently. Good luck out there in DBS land. I wish you all well.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

So is this the general consensus? That the cables are responsible for the audio synch issues yall were having? What cable and spec is your new cable?


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm getting them too, all over.

Watched Pushing Daisies tonight and had to pay no attention to mouths it was so off. The video would glitch and it would get worse, then glitch again and get better but never right.

Then watching Chuck we'd get a strange intermittent warble sound here and there.

This has been the biggest issue we have.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

The Audio/Lip sync issue just seems to come and go. Every once in a while the show is just unwatchable. No idea what is causing this, but for the life of me I can't see where the RG6 cables have anything to do with it. It *has* to be coming this was from the Satellite and/or broadcasting studio..... We used to see this with the HR10-250 at times as well .... IMHO....


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I noticed the Audio dropouts started about 11pm last night watch the BB and Football games so it wasn't channel specific. This AM everything seemed fine again. Last night it became very annoying.


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

The RG6 comment is a lark. Nearly everyone posting that has had it return again. All HD has had this from time-to-time, here and there.

Since the major changes (more channels and MPEG-4) this has gone up dramatically. There has to be a hardware (box) solution to this. I don't believe it's the broadcasting issue as I will see it just fine on OTA but then not fine via the box. 

This needs attention and should be getting high priority towards resolution given the depth of the trouble.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have to agree with you... We never had this Audio-only dropout before the new receiver and MPEG4's for the LILs. If you scan the other thread in the other forum, you'll note that I worked with our local affiliate (KPIX SF). They concluded it was something on the D* side of things... The D* technician was actually on-site and concluded the Broadcaster's gear to be "clean" .... But obviously there is still an issue someplace in the MPEG4 stream.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's that link

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=104917&highlight=horrible


----------



## doudis2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All - First Post

I did not read it all, but I have a similar problem. I do have a unique wrinkle to add though. I get my locals via a roof top antenna. When I got the new HD receiver a couple weeks ago I was thrilled that I could attach my antenna to the receiver and viola, for the 1st time I got dolby digital (optical out to old JVC receiver) from my locals. I've had it for years on DirecTV channels. Anyway starting this week CBS Ch5 started dropping out. I got the green LED (DD indicator lit), but no sound. It comes and goes. I got perfect sound if I turn off DD or if I use analog over to my receiver. Last night during Miami Vice. Lost DD on every comercial (kind of nice actualy but it was fine during the program?????

One other thing. On Sunday I was watching Duece Bigalow on StarzHD (comedy I think) and the DD for the music to the rears was missing???? Wierd stuff. 

Anyway it is hardware!!! Can't blame losing over the air signals on the satellite as mine comes from South Mountain here in AZ (albiet it was satellite to the repeater). Besides all other channels work for me....so far.

Anyway thats my 2 cents.

BTW I did call DTV yesterday. When I finally was done wit L2 an hour later I was told it was a know problem (took her a 1/2 hour to find out it is a "known problem, lol!) and did I want to buy a service contract. Good one huh? Bottom line no fix yet per braniac. See ya!


----------



## Pluvious (Jun 12, 2007)

Glad I found this thread.. seems its more common then I thought. Cody21 and I where in email contact with the Director of Engineering and he confirmed it was D* end and not the broadcast. 
These audio drop outs and video corruption began when the new HD channels went live right?? Nifty's excellent post about his remedy makes me think the new signal we're getting is more susceptible to poorly done wiring jobs. If you have staples, couplers, old cable, or long lengths these might make a bigger impact then before. 

(I have all those issues  )


----------



## Warhammer (Jul 30, 2007)

Pluvious said:


> Glad I found this thread.. seems its more common then I thought. Cody21 and I where in email contact with the Director of Engineering and he confirmed it was D* end and not the broadcast.
> These audio drop outs and video corruption began when the new HD channels went live right?? Nifty's excellent post about his remedy makes me think the new signal we're getting is more susceptible to poorly done wiring jobs. If you have staples, couplers, old cable, or long lengths these might make a bigger impact then before.
> 
> (I have all those issues  )


Many of these issues started before the last set of HD channels went live. I believe that they have been around since DirecTV introduced HD.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

To reiterate (Warhammer) that the specific issue regading the Audio Dropouts is very different than "many of these issues" ... While I agree that some of these issues have been around forever - due to HD, etc. - this Audio Dropout thing only started when many of us were forced to upgrade to the HR20/H20 (et al) and more specifically, the LILs appear to be the worst. I have also pointed out that the SD and OTA of the same channel (vs. LIL MPEG4) do *NOT* experieince this Audio-only dropout. I tested this theory by setting a FAVs up that was SD or OTA only ... and when watching CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX over a period of 5 days, *NEVER* had a single Audio Dropout.... (now be clear - I'm not talking about Pixiliation where both Picture & Audio get garbled. Agreed that THAT is a separate issue and has existed since the inception of HD & Satellites.)


----------



## ebolavirs (Nov 1, 2007)

Add me to the list of those with problems pixelization/audio dropouts, can be fixed temporarily by doing a view signal strength but it does return. Man this is irritating.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

sigh.... this discussion is NOT about Pixelization issues... Please review thread... This is about AUDIO dropouts ONLY ... where the Audio goes out but the picture goes on unaffected.....


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Signals are strong, no variation.

I'm getting audio dropouts (without pix loss) on 202 HD CNN 11:00 a.m central...happens every 20 sec or so. It has been happening on and off for a few days (HR20-700). I got no audio drop outs during my recording/playback of an SD channel this morning over a 3 hour period (MSNBC) 

I'm checking 73 now (ESPN-HD): OK no dropouts.

72: ESPN2-HD: Same audio drop outs at CNN 202, very bad, every few seconds....I'm also seeing some pixellation in the video with these drop outs.

74: VHD: Same audio drops, and video drops as 72

75: TNT-HD: No drops

76: DISC-HD: Bad audio drops, with video pixellation

77: HD Channel Guide: No drops

78: HDNet: Bad audio drops and pixellation

209: ESPN2-HD: No drops

Now that is interesting. Switching back and forth between 72 and 209, both ESPN2-HD, 209 has no drops, 72 is full of them. (both video and audio)

Checking a different receiver on the same dish:

AHA! H21-200 in the bedroom on the same dish, has no dropouts on any channel. Looks to be HR20-700 specific.


----------



## pukeAndCry (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm going to try shortening my coax run. I have a long run to begin with and my installer piled up an extra 50' or so of cable in the crawl space under my house. There is also a coupler in there but I don't think I'll have enough length without the coupler. Are there higher quality couplers I could purchase? Or a signal amplifier I could put in line?


----------



## johern (Jan 18, 2007)

I too am having significant audio drop outs on mpeg 5 locals and mpeg4 hd channels.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Mine stopped happening about half an hour ago. I have no idea why, as I didn't do a thing.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I guess this is something D* needs to get on the ball with as it seems there are plenty out there with this problem including myself.


----------



## BrianH (Sep 23, 2007)

BrianH said:


> I've had the HR20 for months, and this problem was not present with the 3lnb dish.
> Had the 5lnb dish installed a few weeks ago, and the audio dropouts and pixelation picture breakup appeared on my HD channels. I had a service call this past saturday, and the tech could not find any problems with the dish alignment or signal strength. He was baffled, and could only suggest that the receiver is too hot.
> He did say that the HR20 is prone to heat problems. I was running at 127 degrees, and I redid its position, allowing more air to the vents, and it dropped to 122 degrees, but the problem still exists.
> I called Customer service, and they are sending out a new receiver. They said the temp just needs to be below 145 degrees. So, I will try a new receiver and tighten all connections, and we will see.
> ...


Just an update, my new receiver arrived and it was the HR20 100. The audio dropout and pixelation problem has disappeared. And, the HR20 100 runs an average 20 degrees cooler than the 700 I had originally. And that is in the exact same installation location, with the same ventilation.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

BrianH said:


> Just an update, my new receiver arrived and it was the HR20 100. The audio dropout and pixelation problem has disappeared. And, the HR20 100 runs an average 20 degrees cooler than the 700 I had originally. And that is in the exact same installation location, with the same ventilation.


Awesome I hope it works for you, however my hr20-100 still has audio drops.


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

This problem has been around since the HR20 was released and its no better, and likely worse then it was at the start. I don't think Directv has a clue how to fix it, or they do have a clue, but it would be to difficult to implement, thus we are screwed.

I got some major dropouts during Heroes last night and on several episodes of Stargate atlantis and grey's anatomy that i watched last night.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

christo76 said:


> This problem has been around since the HR20 was released and its no better, and likely worse then it was at the start. I don't think Directv has a clue how to fix it, or they do have a clue, but it would be to difficult to implement, thus we are screwed.
> 
> I got some major dropouts during Heroes last night and on several episodes of Stargate atlantis and grey's anatomy that i watched last night.


My experience is completely different than yours. I've had my HR20-700 for over a year, and had very few audio drop-outs/pixellation issues until recently (last 6 weeks or so). I have no reason to believe that D* can't or won't fix this issue. It will, no doubt, take some time, but I'm optimistic given what I have seen done in the last year in terms of bug fixing.

What people fail to understand is that the development of this receiver is sometimes two steps forward, one step back. One can argue that it shouldn't be that way, but I will tell you from experience, there is an element of this in the process. For example, we've had OTA for a long time on the HR20's. Just recently, a bunch of people reported their signal meter stuck at 77%, no matter what the actual signal quality was like. That bug was NEVER reported before, it is brand new. They appear to have fixed it with the latest CE.

So, that is an example of introducing a new bug, recognizing it, and fixing it.

It's called the Law of Unintended Consequences, and is inevitable on a device as complicated as the HR20. The alternative is to wait months and months and months for a bug to be worked out before releasing an attempted fix (or new feature). I'll take things the way D* is doing it now.


----------



## Sparks (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm also having audio dropouts...but I believe it's only started since the last update. I've had my HR20-700 for 3 months now and it's just started with the dropouts.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

I have had a one second audio dropout followed almost immediiatly by a one second video dropout for the last year, with the 700 and the 100 series. It happens almost once an hour. Several service calls have found no problems. Changed out dish and rewired. I've gotten used to it and chalk it up to normal operating proceedure.


----------



## ATLH20 (Nov 13, 2007)

johern said:


> I too am having significant audio drop outs on mpeg 5 locals and mpeg4 hd channels.


I have two H20 receivers one connected to a Sony LCD with DVI and the other to another Sony by HDMI. The one with the HDMI has *frequent* audio dropouts on most HD channels. The drop outs seem to get more frequent (once every 2 minutes) the longer the receiver is used. The DVI-connected H20 will get out of synch audio and occasional pixelation but few drop outs. I've tried changing the HDMI cables, changing the HDMI inputs and even had a tech come out and check things out, but like everyone else here, no resolution of the issue.


----------



## robd54 (Aug 3, 2007)

I had some audio dropouts last night watching Prison Break on my local Fox HD channel, was really getting annoying. The odd thing is, I didn't really notice them when I was behind (FF through commercials), but when caught up to real time it got worse. Could be timing. I have HR20-100 hooked up to TV via HDMI and audio to reciever via optical. Also notice alot of audio/video sync issues on some HD channels (especially discovery)


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

don't forget to vote in my poll that addresses this issue:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106879


----------



## pens66 (Nov 13, 2007)

Anybody having audio dropouts on FXHD? This channel just came online a couple weeks ago. I recorded the season premier of Nip/Tuck and it was unwatchable due to the constant audio hits. Erased and recorded another showing thinking it was a one time thing, but no. The hits seem to be in the exact same spots as well. 

Well last night I flipped on FXHD during Spider-Man 2. Hits still happening. Immediately checked the new episode of Nip/Tuck, and the dropouts are there.

These audio dropouts are not present on the SD version of FX.

This is the only channel that I experience audio hits on. (Out of all the channels I watch.)

Anyone else?

Thanks


----------



## Truffles100 (Jan 26, 2007)

I started getting audio dropouts on my MPEG-4 locals ever since the new sats went online.. 

It happens live and on records.. 

I'll hear this weird metallic interference sound followed by several seconds of audio drop out. 

Video remains fine. 

I'm sure it's a coincidence.. but it always seems to happen at a very important plot point


----------



## nifty (Oct 8, 2007)

robd54 said:


> I had some audio dropouts last night watching Prison Break on my local Fox HD channel, was really getting annoying. The odd thing is, I didn't really notice them when I was behind (FF through commercials), but when caught up to real time it got worse. Could be timing. I have HR20-100 hooked up to TV via HDMI and audio to reciever via optical. Also notice alot of audio/video sync issues on some HD channels (especially discovery)


Resetting often solves the sync issue. It does for me. Also, sometimes just changing the channel back and forth or turning the HR20 off and on will solve the sync issue without resetting. It used to be that nothing would solve the sync issue, but I believe DirecTV found a solution. They are now, I believe, delaying the signal, at least some of the time. While watching the World Series last month in real time, I noticed my computer telling me the result of a play faster than I got it over the air!


----------



## nifty (Oct 8, 2007)

Truffles100 said:


> I started getting audio dropouts on my MPEG-4 locals ever since the new sats went online..
> 
> It happens live and on records..
> 
> ...


OK, I've had several posts and while I hesitate to repost, I will reply to update my findings, even though I seem to be jinxed! I thought after eleven days of no dropouts I was home free. I had all my wiring replaced and I was getting great reception. So, I posted that my problem was solved. As it turned out, shortly after, the dropouts returned. Golly gee! Every fix worked...but only for a limited time. How can a fix make such wonderful improvements, but only be short term? Well, since my last post, I have done some more research and made some more changes. First of all, I interchanged my two HR20's. I was having better luck with the bedroom one than the living room one. Funny thing. The change was better for both! At least, still no problems in the bedroom and greatly reduced problems in the living room. Go figure. Then, finally, my Belkin UPS/AVR arrived. I hooked up the Belkin and wanted to see if the automatic voltage regulator had an effect. Since it has been hooked up (just a couple of days) I've had no audio dropouts. Also, I noticed that the only thing drawing major current is my 60 inch plasma. Boy does it suck up power. So much so, that I wonder with everything else I have hooked up in the living room is affected by the large plasma drawing so much current. If you think about how the HR20 works, needing to send an electrical signal to the dish and back, I imagine it could be affected. Now, I have a relatively small plasma in the bedroom and few electrics to draw current. In the living room, I have my 7.1 home theater, lights, electric piano, and more. So, I'm hoping that the voltage regulator will make a difference. It seems to have so far, but only time will tell. I am sure of nothing and won't even hazard a guess as to whether I've found the solution until at least a month has passed. Even then, I won't be surprised if the dropouts return. So, here are my questions to you out there. Is anybody else getting dropouts with small plasmas or small LCD's? Or, are the dropouts happening with DLP's, small TV's, etc. Also, is anybody out there getting dropouts while employing a voltage regulator? It may be worth a try to go out and buy a voltage regulator, hook it up, and see if it solves your problems. Buy it from a place you can return it if it doesn't work. In the meantime, I'll keep my fingers crossed and you can keep your fingers crossed for me. FYI, I hooked up all my old wiring which I left in place. No dropouts. Even though the new wiring made a huge difference for two weeks, it appears now as if the wiring was not to blame. My old wiring is back in place without dropouts. If I had to guess, reading from all the comments and from my own experience, I'd hypothesize that the same symptoms, i.e. dropouts, can be caused by multiple sources. And, I'd bet on most of the problems stemming from the HR20 and now, maybe, fluctuating current. But, who really knows? I would like hearing, though, if anyone is getting dropouts or pixilization with small TV's and/or voltage regulators. Thanks.


----------



## nollchr (Jan 3, 2005)

I get the same problem (also on Fox Business HD and Speed HD). If you disable dolby digital, the audio dropouts stop, but you lose dolby surround audio.



pens66 said:


> Anybody having audio dropouts on FXHD? This channel just came online a couple weeks ago. I recorded the season premier of Nip/Tuck and it was unwatchable due to the constant audio hits. Erased and recorded another showing thinking it was a one time thing, but no. The hits seem to be in the exact same spots as well.
> 
> Well last night I flipped on FXHD during Spider-Man 2. Hits still happening. Immediately checked the new episode of Nip/Tuck, and the dropouts are there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Hello D*

This is starting to get very annoying.


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

They've got to fix this stuff. 

My STB was totally fine. Then the MPEG-4 change happened and suddenly I have problems with some black backgrounds containing noise and major lip-sync issues. All the cabling is new as of a few months ago. The dish is showing nearly everything in the 90's.

Might have to soon resort to calling and complaining.

Could Dolby be the culprit that it was LONG ago? I know I have it turned on for the times when I like having it.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have DD turned OFF on my H20 ... Nothing to do with the issue. it is DEFINITELY the MPEG4 channels - the LILs being the worst. YMMV


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

I almost think its pointless to even post again for more shows with drop-outs but Chuck and Heroes got hit bad last night.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

maybe it's time that all of us that get this go into D*'s web site and via the CONTACT US link, send them an email and a link to this Thread ????? Clearly they don't seem to be doing anything about it -- at least as far as anyone is able to confirm.. but this has really been annoying since being forced to the HR2x-nnnn for their MPEG4 introduction.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Still having a problem with audio.

Anyone else?


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep here..


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I really hate to have to swap out a box but it is getting to that point. I can't believe D* has not fixed this yet.


----------



## nifty (Oct 8, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> I really hate to have to swap out a box but it is getting to that point. I can't believe D* has not fixed this yet.


I hate to say it, having thought I'd finally solved the problem, but I've come to the decision, at least in my case, that it is indeed the box. I got a new box and switched it out. I put the problem box in the bedroom and the dropouts continued. My dropouts originally were across the board, on mpeg 2 and 4. When my dish was repositioned, they went only to ESPN HD and USA HD. Then, I switched out the wiring and was dropout free for two weeks before they returned, just the the two channels previously mentioned. When I put the box in the bedroom the dropouts continued on those channels. The new box is problem free, with occasional pixelization, maybe one per six hours of viewing, not enough to bother me. So, I guess it was the box. Every time I made a change with the wiring, I got immediate improvement that lasted over time, but eventually returned. It had me fooled. But, when I put the problem box in the bedroom, the dropouts continued on the same channels. I hooked up the old wiring in the living room and I've been without problems for 3 weeks. So, I'm guessing problem solved, but who really knows? I'm astounded that the problems seem to be attributed to specific channels on D*, though different channels with different users. Could it be a problem with dish alignment, or a problem with the satellites being in a different part of the sky depending on what area the user is in the country? Or, could it be a tuner problem within the box? Would that account for the difference in problem channels? I would really like to know. Since I don't watch much ESPN or USA in the bedroom, I can live with what I've got now. But, I wonder if the newer boxes will be better. I only wish I knew. I only wish I knew. My guess is that DirecTV doesn't really know. If there is any expert techie out there who has an expert opinion, I'd really like to hear it.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Nifty,

Which box did you switch to?


----------



## tgr131 (Apr 9, 2007)

Greetings,

Just adding my 2 cents worth. I'm having audio dropouts as well, it affects OTA, HD, and SD. Recorded content and live. I'm using an HR20-100, HDMI, and an Onkyo receiver. It generally occurred once or twice a show, for roughly 1-2 seconds. It's now becoming longer in duration, and more frequent.

David


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

tgr131 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Just adding my 2 cents worth. I'm having audio dropouts as well, it affects OTA, HD, and SD. Recorded content and live. I'm using an HR20-100, HDMI, and an Onkyo receiver. It generally occurred once or twice a show, for roughly 1-2 seconds. It's now becoming longer in duration, and more frequent.
> 
> David


Welcome to my world and I have the same issue as you no matter what I watch I get dropouts. I think I am going to have to do a box change but I have to much stuff recorded right now to do a swap.

What I have been doing is turning the volume up on my TV just enough that when a dropout occurs I can still hear what is being said.

I can't believe D* hasn't adressed this yet


----------



## Pluvious (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm considering switching to DISH because of these dropouts and glitching. DirectV doesn't seem to know how to fix it nor care. I'm sick of paying high $$ for crap service.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Pluvious said:


> I'm considering switching to DISH because of these dropouts and glitching. DirectV doesn't seem to know how to fix it nor care. I'm sick of paying high $$ for crap service.


Have you called them on this? I haven't yet just haven't had the time to deal with it but I will be soon.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

as the original poster on this thread, I would like to give a quick summary of my road to eliminating the dropouts. In the last 4 months or so, I haven't had dropouts, except for when I catch up with the live feed. This has been reported and is easily fixed by staying in the buffer just behind the live feed.

1. switched out BBC's (temp fix)
2. new box (fixed for a month or two)
3. dish re-alignment (no real difference, but able to get the new HD channels)
4. re-terminated all connectors & tightened each with a wrench (no more drops)

not sure if a combination of all these made the difference or what, but I've been drop free for a long time now (4 months or so). knock on wood.


----------



## Pluvious (Jun 12, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> Have you called them on this? I haven't yet just haven't had the time to deal with it but I will be soon.


Calls to the customer service reps make me feel like they don't care or assume I'm some noob that needs his box reset. There doesn't seem like a true way to explain the problem to them and have them take it seriously. All the posts about the problem should be enough for their techs to get on it.

It feels like we're just talking to ourselves here.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Pluvious said:


> Calls to the customer service reps make me feel like they don't care or assume I'm some noob that needs his box reset. There doesn't seem like a true way to explain the problem to them and have them take it seriously. All the posts about the problem should be enough for their techs to get on it.
> 
> It feels like we're just talking to ourselves here.


I agree calling in there can be very painful to say the least and why I haven't made the call yet.


----------



## Imbabob (Sep 17, 2007)

My HR20 box had a bad Tuner #1. Verified this by disconnecting one Sat input cable completely and laying it aside. Now just using one Satellite cable I connected it back and forth between Tuner #1 and Tuner #2. Tuner #2 worked fine. Tuner #1 Pixelates/audio dropouts. I called Directv and told them this and they gave me a new HR21 which works fine.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Imbabob said:


> My HR20 box had a bad Tuner #1. Verified this by disconnecting one Sat input cable completely and laying it aside. Now just using one Satellite cable I connected it back and forth between Tuner #1 and Tuner #2. Tuner #2 worked fine. Tuner #1 Pixelates/audio dropouts. I called Directv and told them this and they gave me a new HR21 which works fine.


Interesting thanks for the tip. I really hate to switch a box out however it is getting to that point.


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

Guys, 
I have an HR20-100, and I get audio dropouts and crackled sound on several SD/HD channels. The wierd thing is that it only happens when using the TV's speakers (hdmi connection from hr20 to tv). When I listen to my 5.1 surround system, it doesn't happen.

so obviously something is wrong with the HDMI audio output. I tried changing the cable, and still nothing.

I've read this thread and seems like people have had several issues similar to this, but nothing really identical to mine.

any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## tgr131 (Apr 9, 2007)

Guys,

I've been racking my brain trying to figure out what this might be. Since my problem occurs on OTA AND SAT, can I rule out a bad tuner? Are they different pieces of hardware in the box?

At one point in Tivo's history, a pushed upgrade forced many units to start "stuttering". Turns out, the new software installed on a different partition, revealing flaws in some drives.

I wonder if some of us are experiencing problems with drives? Is anyone with an ESATA drive hooked up experiencing the problems?

David


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

Are your audio dropouts and pixelation constant or just frequent enough, on a number of programs without any pattern?


----------



## tgr131 (Apr 9, 2007)

Scott J said:


> Are your audio dropouts and pixelation constant or just frequent enough, on a number of programs without any pattern?


Just frequent enough, without any particular pattern. Perhaps once or twice a show, and they are reproduceable, ie I can rewind, and it will occur in the exact same spot. That pretty much eliminates the connections from the reciever to the equipment.

Since it occurs on OTA and SAT, I was thinking that eliminates the little boxes (b band things) and the tuners. To me, I'm thinking Hard Drive, and when I finish the load of shows on my box, I'm going to try an ESATA drive and see if I notice any difference.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

tgr131 said:


> Just frequent enough, without any particular pattern. Perhaps once or twice a show, and they are reproduceable, ie I can rewind, and it will occur in the exact same spot. That pretty much eliminates the connections from the reciever to the equipment.
> 
> Since it occurs on OTA and SAT, I was thinking that eliminates the little boxes (b band things) and the tuners. To me, I'm thinking Hard Drive, and when I finish the load of shows on my box, I'm going to try an ESATA drive and see if I notice any difference.


I see some of the same things, both with and without an eSATA drive on an HR20-700.


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

Interesting. My audio issues are a little different and fall into 2 categories, audio drops and distortion which generally comes from the left rear surrond speaker. However, they seem to take place in the same manner. A program will have frequent audio drops, about every minute, and the distortion will occur when there is a lot of background music and the volume is on the high side. However, the drops and the distortioin do not occur together but will occur through the entire program, but the next program may be fine.

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Just wondering if everybody here is also having lip sync issues. It seems I have the whole enchilada.


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

I have some lip sync issues. Sometimes it can be corrected with the replay button and sometimes it just corrects itself. The lip sync issue is third on my list behind audio drops and pixelation since it doesn't seem to occur as frequently for me as others.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

yep .... on both HR20 and H20 receivers.


----------



## Warhammer (Jul 30, 2007)

Today was an especially vicious day with drops. I turned my stuff on around 10:30 EST and I had almost all my HD channels giving me freezes and drops. Some would be so bad it would do it every three seconds or so. The channels I saw effected were 76, 79, 209, 220, 244, and 245.

I checked my signal strengths and the only thing I noticed (although it might be there all the time) the following transponder strengths:

Trans/Signal for Satellite 99(b)
-----------------
2/52
3/0
4/72
5/86
6/77

Trans/Strength Satellite 103(a)
----------------------------
1-8/0
15/78
18/0
19/32
20/0
22,24/0

All my other sats givs me a strength in the upper 90s consistently.

As of this typing, my HD channels have somewhat returned to normal. I am still seeing constant hitches on the NFL network HD channel. SD channels never have been an issue.

Weather is perfectly clear. Not much wind.


----------

